# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر ( اخبار واعمدة ) – اليوم الســـبت 5/4/2014 م

## زول هناك

*صحيفة المنبر ( اخبار واعمدة ) – اليوم الســـبت 5/4/2014 

اللاعب المهاري عادل امين 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*أهلي شندي يسقط الهلال بثنائية ابا وروني

حقق اهلي شندي فوزاً غالياً على مضيفه الهلال بهدفين نظيفين في المباراة التي جمعت الطرفين مساء اليوم على ملعب استاد الخرطوم في المباراة المؤجلة بين الطرفين من الجولة السابعة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز وحسم الأهلي نتيجة المباراة منذ الشوط الأول بهدفين الأول عن طريق احمد عادل فيما أضاف الاثيوبي ابا الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 45 من الشوط الأول وكانت المباراة شهدت اصابة الحكم المساعد الطريفي بحجر ونُقل الى المستشفى.. وبالنتيجة رفع اهلي شندي رصيده الى 15 نقطة وصعد للمركز الثالث وبقي الهلال في نقاطه الـ18 في المركز الثاني وحصل محمد علي سفاري مدافع الأهلي على جائزة نجومية المباراة المقدمة من شركة سوداني الراعي الرسمي للبطولة.
*

----------


## زول هناك

*بالصور نقل الحكم المساعد لمباراة الهلال والأهلي للمستشفى

اصيب الحكم المساعد لمباراة الهلال واهلي شندي والمقامة حالياً على ملعب استاد الخرطوم في الجولة السابعة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز اصيب بحجر من راسه ونقل على اثره للمستشفى لتلقي العلاج وكانت جماهير الهلال ابدت غضبها من التحكيم ورمت الملعب بالحجارة مما تسبب في اصابة الحكم المساعد الذي تم نقله للمستشفى لتلقي العلاج.. يذكر أن أهلي شندي كان انهى الشوط الأول متقدماً بهدفين نظيفين سجلهما احمد عادل والاثيوبي ابا مع نهاية الشوط الأول.
*

----------


## زول هناك

*الهادي ادم: غياب عمر بخيت اثر على الهلال

عزي المدرب الهادي ادم الهزيمة التي مني بها الهلال لغياب نجمه و قائد الفريق عمر بخيت و قال بانه يمثل قوة لا يستهان بها على الإطلاق مشيرا الى ان وسط الهلال تأثر كثيراً باللاعب خاصة انه كان يمثل حلقة الوصل بين الدفاع و الهجوم و أن غيابه هز الفريق و جعله تائها ولو كان موجودا لتغيرت المعطيات و لكنه عاد وقال بان الاهلي ششندي فريق كبير عرف كيف يستفيد من توهان الهلال و يصل مرماه من ثلاث كرات الاولي علت العارضة من تسديدة عادل و الثانية و الثالثة كانت في الشباك في الشوط الاول بعكس الهلال و الذي لم يستفد من الفرص التي اتيحت له بسبب الاستعجال و الشفقة
*

----------


## زول هناك

*اقر بالخسارة وبدا اكثر توترا .. النابى يشكو قلة البدلاء 
   ويطلب عدم القسوة على بوي وجمعة
رفض التعليق على التحكيم ووعد بالتعويض
 في مباراة القمة

امتدح المدير الفنى لفريق الهلال نصر الدين النابى ادا لاعبى فريق الاهلى شندى وقال انهم منحوا لاعبى الهلال درسا فى القتال والاصرار على الفوز واستحقوا النتيجة واوضح النابي في المؤتمر الصحفي الذي اعقب مباراة فريقه امام الاهلي شندي ان اغلب لاعبي الازرق لم يكونوا جيدين وقال : الاهلي استغل اخطاء لاعبينا وسجل هدفين فى شوط اللعب الاول ولم يوفق لاعبيه فى التوقيع على مرمى الدعييع ودافع عن هداف الفريق مدثر كاريكا معتبرا انه يعانى ارهاقا وضغطا من جرا اللعب المتوصل وكشف انه لايملك لاعبين ببنك البدلاء وقال (الله غالب ) ليس لدى مهاجم صريح اخر لادفع بيه والجزولى ليس جاهزا بالقدر الذى يسمح له بالمشاركة اساسيا وافتقدنا المهاجم الشاب محمد عبد الرحمن والذى يشارك مع المنتخب بالجزائر واضاف ليس هنالك صانع لعب وكان لابد من الدفع بسيدى بيه او مهند ، واضاف التونسى قائلا : لدينا مشكلة حقيقة فى البدلاء وعلى اللاعبين الاحتياط والاجتهاد فى التدريبات ومراجعة انفسهم ونبه النابى ليس من الصالح ان نقسو على اللاعبين خاصة جمعة وبوى صحيح انهما ارتكبا اخطاء كلفتنا نقاط الجولة لكن كلاهما ساعدنا فى المباريات السابقة وقدم مردودا جيدا والهفوات موجودة فى كرة القدم و علينا التركيز فى القادم وسنعمل على التعويض فى مباراة القمة ونقاط اليوم دين على اللاعبين وعليهم استرجاعها وقال سنراجع انفسنا وحذر النابي اي لاعب لا يتقيد بالتعليمات مطالبا اياهم بتحمل مسولياتهم ورفض التعليق على التحكيم وقال ان ذلك امر ادارى وفضل الاحتفاظ برايه فى التحكيم
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

اقر بالخسارة وبدا اكثر توترا .. النابى يشكو قلة البدلاء 
   ويطلب عدم القسوة على بوي وجمعة
رفض التعليق على التحكيم ووعد بالتعويض
 في مباراة القمة

امتدح المدير الفنى لفريق الهلال نصر الدين النابى ادا لاعبى فريق الاهلى شندى وقال انهم منحوا لاعبى الهلال درسا فى القتال والاصرار على الفوز واستحقوا النتيجة واوضح النابي في المؤتمر الصحفي الذي اعقب مباراة فريقه امام الاهلي شندي ان اغلب لاعبي الازرق لم يكونوا جيدين وقال : الاهلي استغل اخطاء لاعبينا وسجل هدفين فى شوط اللعب الاول ولم يوفق لاعبيه فى التوقيع على مرمى الدعييع ودافع عن هداف الفريق مدثر كاريكا معتبرا انه يعانى ارهاقا وضغطا من جرا اللعب المتوصل وكشف انه لايملك لاعبين ببنك البدلاء وقال (الله غالب ) ليس لدى مهاجم صريح اخر لادفع بيه والجزولى ليس جاهزا بالقدر الذى يسمح له بالمشاركة اساسيا وافتقدنا المهاجم الشاب محمد عبد الرحمن والذى يشارك مع المنتخب بالجزائر واضاف ليس هنالك صانع لعب وكان لابد من الدفع بسيدى بيه او مهند ، واضاف التونسى قائلا : لدينا مشكلة حقيقة فى البدلاء وعلى اللاعبين الاحتياط والاجتهاد فى التدريبات ومراجعة انفسهم ونبه النابى ليس من الصالح ان نقسو على اللاعبين خاصة جمعة وبوى صحيح انهما ارتكبا اخطاء كلفتنا نقاط الجولة لكن كلاهما ساعدنا فى المباريات السابقة وقدم مردودا جيدا والهفوات موجودة فى كرة القدم و علينا التركيز فى القادم وسنعمل على التعويض فى مباراة القمة ونقاط اليوم دين على اللاعبين وعليهم استرجاعها وقال سنراجع انفسنا وحذر النابي اي لاعب لا يتقيد بالتعليمات مطالبا اياهم بتحمل مسولياتهم ورفض التعليق على التحكيم وقال ان ذلك امر ادارى وفضل الاحتفاظ برايه فى التحكيم



************************
النابى دا بى صراحتو دى يوم بكتل ليهو زول 
وشهد شاهد من اهلها البراطيش لا يملكون البدلاء 
وكيسهم فاضى اللهم لا شماته حوالينا ولا علينا
هو دا الجبّار استغفر الله
*

----------


## خالد إبراهيم

*

                                                                                                               علم الدين هاشم
    بهدوء
                          هل يستفيد المريخ من هدية الاهلي ؟
اعاد فريق اهلى شندى صدارة الدورى الممتاز للمريخ وقدمها اليه من جديد على طبق من ذهب بعد فوزه امس على الهلال بهدفين نظيفين وهى اول هزيمة يتعرض لها الفريق الازرق على المستوى المحلى ,, ولكن يبقى السؤال هل يستفيد المريخ من هدية الاهلى ويعمل على المحافظة عليها قبل لقائه المرتقب مع الهلال فى قمة الدورة الاولي ؟ 
نقول ذلك وفى اذهاننا الصورة الباهته التى ظهر عليها المريخ فى لقائه الاخير ضد الرابطة كوستى والذى انتهى لمثلحة المريخ باربعة اهداف مقابل هدف , حيث لم يعد منطقيا ان يفوز المريخ دون ان يقنع جماهيره بالاداء القوى والروح القتاليه فقد تكرر الاداء المتواضع فى اكثر من مباراة خلال مشوار الفريق فى الدورى الممتاز ولكن امام الرابطة كوستى فى المباراة الاخيرة فقد بلغ الامر مرحلة من التدنى تستدعى ان نتوقف عندها نسبة الى الفارق الكبير فى الامكانيات بين المريخ وضيفه العائد حديثا للدورى الممتاز وكذلك لعامل الخبرة المحلية والدولية التى يتميز بها نجوم المريخ مقارنة بلاعبي الرابطة , ولااعتقد ان فريقا يضم حوالي سبعة لاعبين شاركوا مع المنتخب الوطنى ومع المريخ فى بطولات افريقية وكذلك محترفين اجانب شارك بعضهم مع منتخبات بلادهم يمكن ان يقدموا اداءا باهتا ومستوى ضعيف للغاية مثل الذى ظهر به المريخ فى مباراته الاخيرة . 
نتفق مع المدرب اتوفيستر بان ارضية استاد الخرطوم المغطى بالنجيل الاصطناعى هى الاسوا من بين كل ملاعب النجيل الاصطناعى فى بلدان افريقية اخرى ولكنها ليست السبب الوحيد وراء هذا التواضع المخيف الذى يؤدى به لاعبو المريخ فقد سبق وان قدم المريخ اداءا افضل بكثير على ذات الملعب فى مبارياته السابقة وكان مقنعا الى الحد البعيد وهو مايؤكد ان ضعف الاداء الفنى وغياب الاداء الجماعي ورائه اسباب اخرى لها علاقة مباشرة بالتدريب وباللاعبين انفسهم وبالتالي لايمكن ان نضع ارضية استاد الخرطوم هى الشماعه التى يمكن ان يعلق عليها المدرب اخطاء اللاعبين وفشلهم حتى فى الاستحواذ على الكره الذى كان لمصلحة فريق الرابطة بنسبة 61% فى الشوط الاول ونزل الى 50% فى الحصة الثانية من المباراة بعد التبديلات التى اجراها اتوفيستر وكانت دعما لهجوم المريخ الذى حسم الفوز باربعة اهداف مقابل هدف . 
كثيرون قد يجدوا العذر للمدرب اتوفيستر بانه لازال فى مرحلة استكشاف قدرات اللاعبين تمهيدا لاختيار الافضل و لتثبيت التشكيلة المثالية ونحن معهم فى ذلك بان اى مدرب يحتاج دائما لفترة زمنية ليست بالقصيرة من اجل الوقوف على مستوى لاعبيه قبل ان يتحمل مسؤولياته الفنية ويمارس صلاحياته الكاملة , ولكن نحن هنا لانتحدث فقط عن المعالجات التى يفترض ان يقوم بها المدرب لتحسين اداء الفريق وانما عن تواضع اداء بعض اللاعبين وضعف مردودهم البدنى والفنى فكل من يراجع الاسماء الذى دفع بها اتوفيستر فى التشكيلة الاساسية يعتقد منذ الوهلة الاولي ان المريخ فى هذه الامسية سيفرض سيطرته الكاملة على المباراة ولن يمنح الفرصة لفريق الرابطة حتى يتحرك ويهدد مرمى اكرم الهادى ,, فقد شارك فى الدفاع على جعفر وامير كمال اللذان يعتمد عليهما المريخ كعناصر اساسية فى قلب الدفاع ومع ذلك تلاعب بهما عبد الحميد السعودى وكاد ان يفتك بمرمى المريخ لولا ان عابه سوء التركيز والتسرع فى بعض الفرص ,, كذلك لايمكن ان يشكك احد فى قدرات لاعبين مثل علاء الدين يوسف وباسكال فى محور الارتكاز ولكن على العكس من ذلك فقد كان مردودهما ضعيف جدا ولم يشكلا اى اضافة فى وسط المريخ الذى دانت فيه السيطرة لوسط الرابطة وكذلك فان الدفع بصانعى لعب مثل شيملس وفيصل موسى يعنى اعداد عشرات الفرص لكل من تراورى واوليفيه ولكن جاءت النتيجة عكس ذلك فقد كان فيصل موسى ضيف شرف وعبء على الفريق مما اضطر المدرب اتوفيستر الى استبداله قبل ان تنقضى نصف الساعة الاولي من عمر الشوط الاول بينما ظل شيملس تائها فى الوسط ( ولافى ع الفاضى ) ولم نشعر بوجوده الا فى الجزء الاخير من المباراة وتحديدا عقب دخول احمد الباشا الذى صنع الهدفين الثالث والرابع رغم الباشا شارك فى 23 دقيقة بينما بقى شميلس طوال زمن المباراة !
مانريد ان نؤكد عليه ان الفوز اذا لم يقترن بالاداء القوى خاصة فى وجود كوكبة من النجوم الاساسيين يعنى ببساطة ان المريخ قد يخسر النتيجة فى اية لحظة وبالتالي يفقد فرصته فى المحافظة على لقبه , فليس فى كل مره تسلم الجره ,, لابد ان يرتقى اللاع​بون لمستوى المسؤولية ويؤدوا بروح قتالية حتى تشعر الجماهير بوجود المريخ وليس مجرد اسماء و اشباح تتحرك فى الملعب !
*

----------


## زول هناك

*أهلي شندي يعيد صدارة الممتاز للمريخ

تحكم فريق أهلي شندي في صدارة النسخة الحالية من بطولة الدوري الممتاز والتي وصلت اسبوعها التاسع فبعد أن كان قدم الصدارة على طبق من ذهب في الجولة السادسة للهلال حيث فرض التعادل الايجابي بهدف لكل على المريخ عاد أمس وقدم خدمة لحامل اللقب بفوزه على الهلال بهدفين نظيفين ليتجمد رصيد الأزرق في 18 نقطة وكان المريخ فاز على الرابطة كوستي أمس الأول ورفع رصيده إلى 22 نقطة وتصدر الترتيب وكان الهلال استفاد من تعثر الأحمر أمام أهلي شندي نفسه حيث تعادل الفريقان بمدينة دار جعل بهدف لكل وانقض الأزرق على الصدارة لكن أهلي شندي قدم خدمة للمريخ أمس وأعاده للصدارة من جديد وتلاشى فارق النقاط بين العملاقين بل إن المريخ يتفوق على الهلال بأربع نقاط قبل مواجهة الهلال والأمل في الجولة المقبلة
*

----------


## زول هناك

*مباراتان في الجولة الثامنة للممتاز اليوم
تُقام عصر ومساء اليوم مباراتان ضمن الجولة الثامنة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز بكل من الفاشر الخرطوم.. فعلى ملعب الفاشر يحل اتحاد مدني ضيفاً على هلال الفاشر في الخامسة الا ربعاً من عصراً ضمن مباريات الجولة الثامنة من الدوري الممتاز وسيكون البحث عن النقاط القاسم المشترك وللخيالة سبع نقاط وللرومان أربع ويشهد ملعب الخرطوم في الثامنة مساءً لقاء لقاء الكوماندوز ومريخ الفاشر وللخرطوم الوطني تسع نقاط فيما لمريخ الفاشر 11 نقطة.
*

----------


## زول هناك

*اهداف الاهلي شندي في مرمي الهلال 


*

----------


## زول هناك

*نصر الدين نابي: الأهلي كان أفضل منا والارهاق ساهم في الخسارة

ذكر التونسي نصر الدين نابي المدير الفني للهلال أن فريقه لم يكن في يومه في مباراة أهلي شندي مساء أمس التي خسرها الأزرق بهدفين نظيفين على ملعب الخرطوم وقال المدرب التونسي: افتقدنا جهود عدد من اللاعبين في مباراة الأمس من بينهم عمر بخيت القائد وذكر المدرب التونسي أن مردود المالي سيدي بيه في المباراة كان جيداً ولفت إلى أن هناك بدلاء بعيدين دفع بهم وأشار إلى أنه اُضطر إلى الدفع بصلاح الجزولي لأنه لا يملك مهاجماً سواه وذكر أن محمد عبد الرحمن محمد المنتخب الاولمبي في الجزائر واعتبر مدرب الهلال أن فريقه وقع في الفخ مشيراً إلى أن الارهاق أثّر على اللاعبين وأفاد النابي أن الارهاق كان من عوامل الخسارة امام الأهلي وقال: كنت متخوفاً من الارهاق بعد مباراة ليوبار.. الارهاق يعود إلى السفر المستمر والرحلات الطويلة مع زحمة المباريات والتدريبات بالاضافة إلى الاصابات والغيابات وكذلك عدم تركيز اللاعبين في مباراة الأمس لأنهم مازالوا يعيشون الاحتفالات والأفراح بعد التأهل إلى مرحلة المجموعات والأهلي استغل هذا الوضع وحقق الفوز كما إننا ارتكبنا أخطاء في المباراة نجح المنافس في استغلالها وحتى جمعة وقع في أخطاء ولاعبون آخرون ايضاً وهذه الأخطاء كلّفتنا نتيجة المباراة ومضى: عندما اتحدث عن أخطاء فريقي وأسباب الخسارة فإنني لا أقلل من حجم الأهلي وجهده وبالطبع أقول إن انتصاره كان مستحقاً علينا لكنني ذكرت الأسباب التي أرى أنها قادت إلى الخسارة وتحدث المدرب عن عبد اللطيف بوي ونفى أن يكون أشركه مصاباً وقال: الطبيب ذكر أن اصابته طفيفة ويمكنه المشاركة وأكد مدرب الهلال أن الخسارة ليست النهاية مشيراً إلى أن كرة القدم تقبل كل شئ ووعد بتصحيح الأخطاء وكشف المدرب أنه ربما يطلب التعاقد مع لاعب أو اثنين في فترة التسجيلات في اطار اعادة بناء الفريق واختتم تصريحاته مشيراً إلى أن نتيجة مباراة الأمس محبطة وقال: لكنها كرة القدم وسنعمل على التعويض.
*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*وجه السعد .. دائما ظهورك ظهور خير وقدمك قدم تفاؤل على المريخ .. احييك فى هذا الصباح الأغّر .. وصدارة الدورى الممتاز ترجع لصاحبها طائعا مختاره لأنه الوضع الطبيعى للمنافسه .. هذا الصباح مبسوطين 24 قيراط وبوجودك إنبساطنا ذاد عن القانون يا زول هناك .. تحياتى دوما لك أتركك فى امان الله وحفظه
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*أسعد الله صباحك زول هناك و مبروك علينا الصدارة
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة SHAKIRATEYA
					

وجه السعد .. دائما ظهورك ظهور خير وقدمك قدم تفاؤل على المريخ .. احييك فى هذا الصباح الأغّر .. وصدارة الدورى الممتاز ترجع لصاحبها طائعا مختاره لأنه الوضع الطبيعى للمنافسه .. هذا الصباح مبسوطين 24 قيراط وبوجودك إنبساطنا ذاد عن القانون يا زول هناك .. تحياتى دوما لك أتركك فى امان الله وحفظه




الحبيب الغالي شاكر عطية 
نتمني ان يستثمر المريخ هذه الهدية بدافع ما قدمه الاهلي من عطاء 
ويقدم مردود قوي مقنع كما فعل الاهلي ويتفوق علي الهلال في مباراة القمة 
مرورك اسعدني كثير تسلم يا غالي 


*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

أسعد الله صباحك زول هناك و مبروك علينا الصدارة



  صباح النور والفرح والسرور يا زعيم 
    الصدارة جات لاهلها اهل الصدارة والريادة والزعامة
     مرورك اسعدني تسلم يا غالي  


*

----------


## زول هناك

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة بالخرطوم 
صباح اليوم السبت 5 أبريل 2014
المصدر كورة سودانية

الارسنال يفسد افراح الهلال وثورة غضب علي التحكيم
الحكم ينقض هدفاً للمدينة وصرف ركلة جزاء .. نقل الحكم المساعد للمستشفي
اجتماع طارئ لمجلس الهلال .. والازرق يواجه الشجرة ودياً
اشتباكات في المقصورة .. النقر: الهلال هزمنا علي الورق وهزمناه في الميدان
الكوماندوز في مواجهة السلاطين .. الخيالة في ضيافة الرومان .. والفهود والنسور حبايب
*

----------


## زول هناك

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة بالخرطوم 
صباح اليوم السبت 5 أبريل 2014

فضيحة .. لا تكلمني
النمور تدهس الهلال .. نقل الحكم للمستشفي .. الحكام يرفضون ادارة مباريات الازرق
قيادات لجنة التحكيم يرافقون الحكم لمستشفي الخرطوم .. مراقب المباراة يُدون الحادثة
وضع الحكم تحت المراقبة لـ48 ساعة .. الحكام يعلنون الا ضراب مالم تتم معاقبة جمهور الهلال
مولانا ازهري: فسخ تعاقد البرنس غير منطقي وغير قانوني ولا مكان له
*

----------


## زول هناك

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة بالخرطوم 
صباح اليوم السبت 5 أبريل 2014

بهدف لروني وصاروخ اثيوبي: النمور تقتل فرحة الهلال بالعبور
اخطاء دفاعية قاتلة تقود للهزيمة المريرة وتدق ناقوس الخطر قبل الملاحم الافريقية
اصابة مساعد الحكم الاول في رأسه ونقله للمستشفي في حالة خطيرة
النابي يعترف: الارسنال استغل ارهاق الهلال واستحق الانتصار
المدرب العام للاهلي يقول: لعبنا يإستراتيجية محدده للفوز وحققنا الهدف المنشود
*

----------


## زول هناك

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة بالخرطوم 
صباح اليوم السبت 5 أبريل 2014

نمور دار جعل تفترس الازرق .. وفضيحة بجلاجل بطلها جمهور الهلال
احمد عادل واديس يحولان افراح الهلالاب الي احزان والنقر يقاطع المؤتمر الصحفي
الجماهير الهلالية تطالب العواجيز بالاعتزال .. وتهتف (النابي كيسو فاضي)
جماهير الهلال تهتف ضد الخندقاوي .. النابي: اللاعبون انتفخوا فنالوا الهزيمة ووارغو والجزولي لن يفيداني
نجوم الاحمر يجرون تمارين سباحة عصر اليوم بالخارجية .. صغار الاحمر يسحقون العلمين بسباعية نظيفة
*

----------


## زول هناك

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة بالخرطوم 
صباح اليوم السبت 5 أبريل 2014

الغرور والطابور وراء الهزيمة امام النمور
الهلال يتواضع ويخسر امام اهلي شندي بهدفين والتحكيم الفاشل يتم الناقصة
جماهير الهلال الغاضبة تهتف ضد التحكيم والنابي واللاعبين واجتماع طارئ للمجلس صباح اليوم
المهندس الحاج عطا المنان لـ(الاسياد): النتيجة تنبيه في وقت مناسب وسنصحح الاوضاع
شائعات بضلوع مدير الكرة بالاهلي في تعيين طاقم التحكيم وانباء عن صلة قرابة بأحدهم
*

----------


## زول هناك

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة بالخرطوم
 صباح اليوم السبت 5 أبريل 2014

النمور تفتك بالهلال .. الحكم المساعد يتعرض الي اصابة بالغة .. والمريخ يدخل ضمن قائمة افضل 200 ناديا بالعالم
مدرب الازرق يعترف بأفضلية الآرسنال .. ويرفض التعليق علي اداء الحكم
جماهير الهلال تهاجم اللاعبين .. تصفق لنجوم النمور .. ومشادات في المقصورة الرئيسية
رئيس اهلي شندي: الجمهور كاد يفسد المباراة .. مجلس الهلال يصدر بيانا ويهاجم التحكيم
الذئاب تحتج علي منح تراوري جائزة سوداني .. احمد النور: ليس هناك لاعب في الهلال ادي دوره بإستثناء توماس
*

----------


## زول هناك

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة بالخرطوم
صباح اليوم السبت 5 أبريل 2014

سيحة: ركلة جزاء الرابطة في مباراتة امام المريخ صحيحة
ابراهومة يلتزم بوعده ويرحل .. ودفاع الاحمر ينال سخط فيستر
رئيس نادي الاهلي عطبرة: لا نستحق الفوز ولعبنا مباراة سيئة للغاية
*

----------


## زول هناك

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة بالخرطوم
صباح اليوم السبت 5 أبريل 2014

اهلي شندي يوقف انتصارات الهلال ويجرعه الخسارة الاولي
اتوفيستر غير راض عن الاداء امام الرابطة وينتقد ملعب الخرطوم
الخرطوم الوطني في مهمة صعبة امام مريخ الفاشر
*

----------


## زول هناك

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة بالخرطوم
صباح اليوم السبت 5 أبريل 2014

مدرب وفاق سطيف يرغب في مواجهة الهلال والترجي وبنغازي
عاطف منصور: المريخ لم يكن جيدا رغم الفوز الكبير
النمور تلحق الهزيمة الاولي بالهلال وتمنح الصدارة للمريخ
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*مشكور الحبيب زول هناك جهد رائع ومقدر
ومبروك الصدارة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*صباحاتك بيض حبيبنا زول هناك
شكراً كتير على النشاط في أحلى صباح والبال مرتاح
*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكور جدا زول هناك
                        	*

----------


## على الصغير

*أحلام الفريق وسد الطريق -ابوبكر عابدين- 


*إن النجوم لزينة بها يهتدي أهل الورى نحو الطريق الأسلم وكذا رجوماً للشياطين التي تسمو لسرق السمع وسد الطريق فاهم .

*إن كنت سيدي الرئيس للحق طالباً وللصواب مريدا يمم صوب أقلام التقى وأهل الحق والتحالف فهم هداة وأنجما .

*نقولها سادتي الكرام بملئ الفم وصحو الضمير إن السكرتير العام الفريق طارق الطاهر لهو جدير بالمنصب وكفء في ترتيب الهيكل الإداري من الداخل وفق ما تقول المؤسسية وما نادت به لائحة تراخيص الأندية المحترفة المجازة من الإتحاد العام لكرة القدم في أكتوبر2012م .

*الإطار النظري لذلك العمل سليم وكذا نوايا الأخ السكرتير ولكن يبقى المحك الحقيقي هو البيان بالعمل على أرض الواقع .

*قدم الأخ طارق الدعوة لبعض فئات المريخ بما فيها التحالف المعارض وكنت منهم ولم ألبي الدعوة إمتثالاً لقرار التحالف في إجتماعه الأخير بالمقاطعة .

*قرار المقاطعة جاء لقناعة قيادات التحالف بعدم جدوى الحوار مع الرئيس والذي لهم معه تجارب سابقة لم يحترم فيها تعهداته معهم وهو غالباً ماينفرد بالقرارات ولا يشاور أحد ولايؤمن بالمؤسسية بإعترافه شخصياً.

*قناعة أهل التحالف المعارض تؤكد بأن الرئيس لايقيم للنصح ولاللمشورة وزنا وكم من مرة إستلم المذكرات من أهل الخبرات ومنذ إنعقاد الملتقى التفاكري الأول بقاعة الصداقة في نهار الخميس 14 أغسطس2003م وحتى إنعقاد الملتقى التفاكري الاخير بنادي الشرطة ببري مساء الأربعاء 2أبريل الجاري وستكون النتيجة واحدة كسابقاتها !!

*نخاف أن يأتي اليوم الذي يصاب فيه الأخ السكرتير العام بالصدمة وخيبة الأمل عندما يرى كل بنيانه الذي بنى قد تهدم وأنهار تحت ضربات الفوضى وعدم الإنضباط وعدم المؤسسية والقرارات الفردية من بعض الأعضاء ومن فخامة السيد الرئيس القائد حفظه الله .

* قبل أن يجف الحبر الذي سطر به الأخ السكرتير هيكله الإداري وتصوره لمريخ المستقبل الأخضر حتى فوجىء أعضاء مجلس الإدارة قبل الشارع المريخي بدخول المدرب المصري أحمد ساري أرض الميدان مساعداً لأوتوفيسترفي وجود إبراهومة والذي لم يجد شيئاً سوى أن هز رأسه يمنة ويسرا وضرب كفيه عجباً للذي يحدث أمام عينيه !! وبالطبع لم يستطع أحد من الأعضاء أن يقول (البغلة في الإبريق)!!

*تلك كانت الحصة الأولى لنمازج الإدارة الحمراء ، أما الحصة الثانية فكانت في ثورة ود حبوبة أقصد عضو المجلس الموقر الثائر حاتم محمد أحمد والذي كان قد ترشح ودخل المجلس ممثلاً لقدامى اللاعبين ووجد نفسه مهمشاً لادور له وحتى خبراته في إدارة الكرة سلبت منه ، فكانت ثورته ومطالبته بالحق والواجب وصرح للصحف وأهرج الهواء الساخن من صدره دون التقيد باللوائح الداخلية التي تمنع نشر غسيل المجلس في العراء ولكن يبدو إن الكيل فاض بالكابتن حاتم بجانب ضغوطات زملائه قدامى اللاعبين الذين إجتمعوا وأنتقدوا سلوكيات المجلس تجاه قطاع الكرة وتهميشم وسفه كل مذكراتهم وتوصياتهم التي أوصلوها للريس ولكنها لحقت بمن سبقها !!

*حاتم محمد أحمد خرج عن المألوف وقال كلمة الحق علناً ولم يخاف على كرسي هو شاغله دون فعالية وقال إن الوضع في المجلس غير جيد وإن قرارات الخيار والفقوس هي السائدة وهناك تجاوز للوائح والمؤسسية غائبة وإن تعيين الأخ حاتم عبدالغفار مديراً للقطاع الرياضي في وجوده هو إنما هي الموازنات والمجاملات التي أضرت بالمريخ كثيراً وهي وضع الرجل في مكان غير مناسب له !!

*إخوتي الكرام إن الأحلام الوردية لن تتحقق بدون إرادة وتجرد ونكرن ذات وعمل جاد ، وإن الأزمة المريخية ليست في المال كما يدعي إعلام الضلال وإنما هي في كيفية توظيف وضبط ذلك المال حتى ينصلح الحال وما تقرير رحلة قطر وقبله تقرير بطولة سيكافا وغيرها من التقارير المحالة للمعاش دون نقاش ،ولنا عودة بعون الله



*

----------


## على الصغير

*سلوك بشع !!!   ياسر احمد مختار
تصرف اقل ما يمكن ان يوصف به أنه احمق .
ذلك الذي حدث امس في ملعب الخرطوم اثناء مباراة الهلال واهلي شندي


يبدو ان مدرب الهلال التونسي نصر الدين النابي لم يعرف حتى اللحظة مستويات اللاعبين الذين يشرف عليهم ويضمهم كشف فريقه
الهلال يعاني خللا دفاعياً كبيرا ظهر بوضوح في كل مباريات الفريق السابقة 
اي شخص يفهم في كرة القدم يدرك تماما ان عمق الدفاع الهلالي يحتاج لذي بصيرة لمعالجته 
سلامة شباك الهلال خلال المباريات السابقة لم يكن يعني بالنسبة لنا قوة الدفاع بقدر ما هو ضعف في القوة الهجومية للفررق المنافسة 
الامور لن تسير بالصدفة على الدوام يا نابي 
ولم نسمع بان التوفيق كان حليفا لبشر باستمرار وان حالفك التوفيق افريقيا في مرة او مرتين سيدير لك ظهره قريباً ان واصلت في نفس سياستك
الهلال يمتلك لاعبين جيدين ويحتاجون فقط للفرصة الكافية حتى يثبتوا وجودهم 
خسارة الهلال امام الاهلي شندي امس وان كانت طبيعية لكنها كشفت حجم المعاناة الكبيرة التي يعاني منها الفريق الازرق .
استمرار التونسي في صم آذانه عن سماع اراء الاخرين سيورد الهلال المهالك 
لسنا فنيين ولا ندعي أننا نفهم اكتر من النابي في الامور الفنية لكن الأشياء الواضحة لا تحتاج لمدير فني ليقيمها 
كل من شاهد ديفيد سمبو اكد انه مدافع من طراز مميز وثابت ويحكم عقله اكثر من اي شيء اخر في التعامل مع الكرة 
ورغم ذلك يصر النابي على تهميشه لشيء لا نعلمه حتى الان والامر نفسه ينطبق على وارغو في النواحي الهجومية
انعدام التناغم بين مساوي وتوماس لا يحتاج "لرفع ضوء" ورغم ذلك يصر النابي على اشراكهما معا رغم امتلاكه لمالك وسمبو وسامي 
والغريبة انه ظل يكرر انه لا يمتلك دكة بدلاء كما صرح بذلك عقب نهاية المباراة
لو حكمت عقلك يا نابي وكنت مدرباً شجاعا للعبت مباراة الاهلي بتشكيلة جديدة تختلف جذريا عن تلك التي لعبت امام ليوبار 
الخسارة ليست نهاية المطاف وكل فرق العالم تخسر لكني اكاد اجزم ان اغلب من شاهدوا الهلال في مبارياته الاخيرة اكدوا ان الخسارة وشيكة الا النابي 
والان وبعد أن حدثت الخسارة نتمنى فقط ان يستثمرها النابي لمصلحة الفريق 
وذلك لعمري لن يتم الا بمنح الفرصة الكافية لأولئك الصابرين 
اغلب الذين يتابعون كرة القدم في السودان يدركون جيدا ان مهند الطاهر ليس من طينة اللاعبين الذين يستطيعون صنع الفارق وتغيير النتائج 
ورغم ذلك اصر النابي على اشراكه امس وفريقه خاسرا بهدفين نظيفين .
امثال مهند يا نابي يشركون فقط والفريق فائزاً والا من بداية المباراة لاستبدالهم في الوقت المناسب 
لو اشرك النابي خليفة بديلا لمهند في مباراة الامس لتغير الوضع تماما 
خليفة يمتلك الروح التي تجعله يتحرك في كل مساحات الملعب عكس مهند الذي يميل للاستعراض ولا يبالي ان كان فريقه خاسرا او كاسبا .
تواضع قليلا يا نابي ودع الكبرياء جانبا وامنح مظاليمك الفرصة ليقولوا كلمتهم ودع الجماهير تساعدك في الحكم عليهم .. لحظتها ستكون انت الكاسب 
امنح نفسك الفرصة الكافية لتقييم اداء فرقتك فمباراة الامس كشفت تماما انك لم تتعرف على مقدرات اللاعبين الذين تدربهم حتى اللحظة


الإعتداء على حكم الراية سلوك بشع ينبغي ان يقابل بحزم من قادة اتحاد الكرة والسلطات المختصة مهما كان الجاني 
رمي الحكام بالقوارير وغيرها من السلوكيات المرفوضة ظاهرة بدأت تنحسر في ملاعبنا حتى ظننا اننا اصبحنا في مأمن منها لكن حادثة الامس اعادتنا عشرات السنين للوراء 
الاعتداء الوحشي الذي تعرض له حكم الراية امس واستدعى نقله للمستشفى مباشرة سلوك غير رياضي ويحب ان لا يمر مرور الكرام 
ظلت جماهير الهلال ولسنوات طوال تعرف بانها الجماهير المثالية في التشجيع الى ان وصل الامر لتكريمها من قبل الاتحاد الافريقي بجائزة خاصة 
لكن ما حدث امس سيقلل كثيرا من ذاك التميز حتى وان كان التصرف صادر من فرد واحد 
الحكام بشر يخطئون ويصيبون ومهما كان خطأهم لا يوجد مبرر للاعتداء عليهم مطلقاً 
كتبنا كثيرا عن عدم وجود مصلحة للحكام في استعداء الفرق وكل ما يحدث مجرد امور تقديرية
لكن يبدو ان بيننا اناس ما زالوا يعيشون حياة الغاب 
الدماء التي سالت من الحكم الناجي امس كانت جديرة بايقاف المباراة تماما .
ولو حدث ما حدث في ملعب الخرطوم امس في اوروبا او غيرها من الدول التي تحترم منافساتها الرياضية لعلقت المنافسة تماما ولقدم الفاعل للمحاكمة فوراً .
مشكلتنا اننا متأخرون في كل شيء حتى في النقل التلفزيوني
ولو كان هناك نقلا محترفا لمنافسة الممتاز لتم اكتشاف الفاعل في نفس لحظة الضرب .
ما حدث امس ينذر بشر مستطير سيلقي بظلال عاتمة على منافساتنا الرياضية 
لذلك وجب التوقف الان لمعالجة الخلل والا سيحدث قريبا ما لا يحمد عقباه .


مانشيت اول مانشيت اخير 
ما قدمه الاهلي شندي امس امام الهلال يستحق التحية والتقدير
استحق الشنداوية النتيجة التي خرجت بها المباراة 
تفوق الاهلي على الهلال في كل شي 
واهم عناصر تفوق الاهلي امس هي الروح التي غابت تماما عن هلال الامس 
الف مبروك للاهلي الاداء والنتيجة 
اما الهلال فستتكرر خسائرة ونزيف نقاطه اذا ما استمر مدربه على هذه السياسية 

*

----------


## حودا

*صباح الصدارة بجدارة  - مشكورين ياشباب 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*لخبير سيد سليم... مجلس المريخ ارتكب خطأ كبيراً في اختياره للمصري 
عاطف فضل المولى
شرح المدرب السابق للفرقة الحمراء الخبير سيد سليم فى مقابلة لـ «الإنتباهة» اوضاع  الفرقة الحمراء هذه الايام مشيرا الى ان  يعانى من بعض الاشكالات الفنية وطالب المدرب اتوفستر بمراعاة مثل تلك الاخطاء خاصة وان الفريق مقبل على مباراة القمة والتى تعتبر من اهم  لقاءات الدورى. واشار الى ان ظاهرة استقبال الشباك لهدف خلال الثلاث مباريات  فى الجولات الماضية تشكل خطرا كبيرا ويعتبر اشعارا لخلل واضح فى منطقتى الوسط والدفاع.
الأخطاء موجودة وتتسع من مواجهة لأخرى
اكد المدرب على وجود الاخطاء فى اداء الفرقة الحمراء وتتسع من مواجهة لاخرى، مشيرا الى ان الجهاز الفنى مطالب بمعالجة الاخطاء، وافاد ان مثل هذه الاشياء تعتبر محيرة لان الفريق كان يجب ان يكون متجانسا خاصة وانه خاض معسكرا وادى ثمانية مباريات فى الدورى.
يعاني من الهجمات المرتدة
ولفت الى ان الفرقة الحمراء تعانى من الهجمات المرتدة بسبب الخلل الواضح فى منطقتى الوسط والدفاع ونبه الى ان الفرق المنافسة تعمل للاستفادة من الهجمات الخلفية لزيارة شباك المريخ. وطالب المدرب اتوفيستر بمعالجة الاداء البطئ للاعبين واخطاء التمرير وثبات التشكيل باختيار اللاعبين اصحاب الاداء القوي.
الفوز ليس مقياساً 
واشار الى ان الفوز فى مباريات الدورى ليس مقياسا لنجاعة خط الهجوم، وافاد ان الفرقة الحمراء حتى الآن لم تجد فريقا قويا فى الدورى ما عدا الاهلى شندى، وطالب الجهاز الفنى باداء مباراة ودية عقب كل مباراة لضمان البدائل الجيدة. 
 مباراة القمة المحك الحقيقي 
واكد على ان مباراة القمة تعتبر المحك الحقيقي للمريخ. واشار الى ان الفرقة الحمراء مطالبة بالفوز وعلى اتوفيستر من  الآن اختيار العناصر المناسبة لمواجهة الهلال باشراك اللاعبين الذين يعرفون اللعب امام الهلال واذا ما  سعى الى المجازفة سوف يخسر  المواجهة ويصعب عليه مشوار الصدارة لان الهلال عينه على استعادة اللقب.
أحمد ساري لن يضيف جديداً
ورأى ان مجلس المريخ ارتكب خطأ كبيرا بعد اختياره المدرب المصرى احمد سارى مساعدا لاتوفيستر بدلا عن ابراهومة، واشار الى ان المصرى لن يضيف جديدا وكان من الافضل اختيار واحد من قدامى لاعبى الفريق الذين ينشطون فى التدريب لانهم الاقرب للاعبين، ونبه الى ان بعض اللاعبين يحتاجون الى الدعم النفسى وهذا لا يتوفر إلا عن طريق المدرب الوطني.رغم الانتصارات
الفرقة الحمراء.. أداء ماسخ يطلق الخوف في قلوب الأنصارعاطف فضل المولى
رغم الفوز الذى حققته الفرقة الحمراء باربعة اهداف مقابل هدف على الرابطة كوستى فى الجولة الماضية من الدورى الا ان النتيجة صادفها اداء ماسخ وظهر الفريق مفكك الأوصال ماعدا العشر دقائق الاولى والجزء الاخير من المواجهة بعد دخول احمد الباشا مما اطلق الخوف فى قلوب انصاره بصافرات الاستهجان  نتيجة للاسلوب الذى ظل ملازما للاعبين من مباراة لاخرى رغم الانتصارات. وعبرت عن غضبها فى المدرجات بخوفها من ظهوره بهذه الطريقة الماسخة امام الهلال خاصة وان المريخ اصبح مطالبا بالفوز فى القمة لضمان الاستمرار فى مشوار الصدارة، ويذكر ان الفرقة الحمراء استقبلت شباكها هدفا فى الثلاث جولات الماضية امام الاهلى شندى والنسور والرابطة كوستى لكن  المباراة الاخيرة لم تختلف شكلا عن المواجهات السابقة وادى الفريق بشكل فاتر ولازم البطء معظم تحركات اللاعبين وشكل عدم التجانس عاملا سيئا فى الظهور بشكل جيد وظل عناصر  منطقتى الوسط والدفاع  يرتكبون  اخطاء بدائية لاترقى لمستوى لاعبين يرتدون شعارا بحجم ومستوى المريخ واصبحت الأطراف من المناطق الخصبة للفرق المنافسة لزراعة الاهداف فى شباك اكرم الهادى وحتى الآن لم يرتق غاندى كاسينو وبلة جابر للطريقة التى تجعلهم يؤدون بمثالية تمنح الهيبة فى وجه الفرق الاخرى وبالمقابل لم يقف الشيء عند هذا الحد لان الاسلوب الهش والناعم الذى اصبح يعتمده محورا الدفاع بقيادة أمير كمال وعلى جعفر بمثابة فتح الشهية لمهاجمى الفرق المنافسة لغزو المربع المريخى من العمق، كما فعل السعودى الذى تسبب فى ارتكاب لركلة الجزاء التى احرزت منها الرابطة هدفها الوحيد   وحتى باسكال لم يتخلص من الاداء الطائش الخالى من معرفة دوره الحقيقي ودائما تجده بطريقته هذه  «جائطا» وتحمل علاء الدين عبئا كبيرا وساعد فى معالجة الاخطاء الدائرة أما منطقة الوسط الامامية كانت مصدرا للمعاناة  بسبب الاثيوبى شميليس الذى اصبح لا يفرق ما بين دوره كصانع العاب يجيد تهيئة الكرات المحسنة للمهاجمين ورغبته فى الانانية المفرطة لإحراز الاهداف بنفسه وشكل الاداء المتذبذب لفيصل موسى لغزا محيرا عطفا على ادائه العالى  امام النسور وظهر بعيدا واضطر مدربه الى اخراجه من نصف الساعة الاولى من المواجهة لكن الشيء الايجابى وصول المهاجم المالى تراورى للثقة وفورمة  المباريات وباحرازه للاهداف وبالمقابل اصبح اولفييه امام تحدى لاثبات نفسه كلاعب محترف بالتخلص من الانانية والرجوع الى الخلف على حساب عناصر عمل  خط الوسط وعلى احمد الباشا ان يهتم بمستواه لفرض وجوده فى التشكيل بعد ان اظهر انه الرجل المناسب فى المكان المناسب بعد اسهامه فى صناعة الهدفين الثالث والرابع  عن طريق كل من تراورى وشميليس وعلى  المدرب اتوفيستر ان يكون واعيا فى اختياراته لان المواجهات المقبلة تعتبر تحديا كبيرا أمام الفرقة الحمراء.
*

----------


## على الصغير

*اصابة بالغة تستدعي ست غرز للحكم الطريفى يوسفتعرض الحكم المساعد الطريفي يوسف إلى اصابة بالغة بعد حصب الملعب بالحجارة في مباراة الأمس بين الهلال وأهلي شندي في الدوري الممتاز ونُقل إلى مستشفى الخرطوم وأُجريت الفحوصات اللازمة عليه واتضح انه تعرض إلى اصابة بالغة في الجمجمة بسبب جسم صلب واستدعى علاجه ست غرز وتم تحويله إلى مستوصف المودة وكانت مباراة الأمس شهدت أحداث مؤسفة حيث تعرض الحكم المساعد إلى الاصابة فيما حدثت مشادات بين جماهير الهلال في المقصورة الرئيسية.
*

----------


## على الصغير

*ﺣﺎﺋﻂ ﺻﺪ

ﻗﺼﺔ ﺳﻴﺪﺍ

*ﺗﺎﺑﻊ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﻗﺼﺔ ﺇﻧﺘﻘﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻼ‌ﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻀﺠﻪ(ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﻣﺼﻄﻔﻰ ﻛﺮﺍﺭ)ﺇﻟﻰ ﻧﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻨﻜﺮ ﻟﻪ ﺍﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﺖ ﺍﻼ‌ﺯﺭﻕ ﺭﻏﻢ ﻗﻀﺎﺀﻩ ﻻ‌ﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ 17ﻋﺎﻣﺎً ﻣﺪﺍﻓﻌﺎً ﻋﻦ ﺷﻌﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﺑﻜﻞ ﻗﻮﺓ ﻭﺗﺠﺮﺩ
...
*ﺣﻴﺚ ﺻﺎﺣﺐ ﺗﺴﺠﻴﻞ ﺳﻴﺪﺍ ﻭﺭﻓﻴﻖ ﺩﺭﺑﻪ ﻋﻼ‌ﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻳﻮﺳﻒ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﻨﺎﺭﻳﻮﻫﺎﺕ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻏﻠﻘﺖ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻕ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﺩﻳﺔ ﻟﻺ‌ﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺷﺎﻫﺪﺍً ﻋﻠﻰ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻳﺔ ﻧﺠﻢ ﺧﻂ ﺍﻟﻮﺳﻂ ﻭﺻﺎﻧﻊ ﺍﻼ‌ﻟﻌﺎﺏ ﺍﻼ‌ﻭﻝ ﻟﻠﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﻪ

*ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳُﺨﻴﺐ ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﻇﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﺣﻴﺚ ﻗﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﻹ‌ﺣﺮﺍﺯ ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻯ ﻭﻛﺎﺱ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻭﻧﺎﻓﺲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺟﺎﺋﺰﺓ ﻧﺠﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺑﻜﻞ ﻗﻮﺓ ﻭﻗﺪﻡ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻳﺎﺕ ﻣﺒﻬﺮﻩ ﺍﺛﺒﺖ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼ‌ﻟﻬﺎ ﺍﻧﻪ ﻳﻤﺘﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻳُﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻘﺪﻣﻪ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻰ ﻗﺎﺩﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﻋﻴﺪ

*ﺣﺘﻰ ﻫﻨﺎ ﺗﻈﻬﺮ ﺍﻼ‌ﻣﻮﺭ ﻃﺒﻴﻌﻴﻪ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺣﺪ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ.ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺒﺪﺃ ﺍﻭﻟﻰ ﺷﺮﺍﺭﺍﺕ ﺗﺮﺩﻯ ﺍﻟﻌﻼ‌ﻗﻪ ﺑﻴﻦ ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﻭﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﺸﺨﺼﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻈﻬﻮﺭ ﻭﺗﺘﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﺭﻏﻢ ﺍﻥ ﻫﻨﺎﻟﻚ ﻣﻦ ﻳﺤﺎﻭﻝ ﺍﻥ ﻳُﺠﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻗﻊ

*ﻭﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻭﺍﺻﻞ ﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﻓﻰ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻘﻀﻴﺔ ﻻ‌ﺑﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻛﻴﺪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻫﻤﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﻔﺎﻓﻴﻪ ﻭﺍﻟﻮﺿﻮﺡ ﻋﻨﺪ ﺗﻨﺎﻭﻝ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻼ‌ﻣﻮﺭ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﻭﻳﺘﻀﺢ ﻟﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻗﻊ ﻣﻜﺘﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﺎﺻﻴﻞ ﻭﺑﺪﻭﻥ ﺍﻯ ﺗﺠﻤﻴﻞ ﻟﻠﺤﻘﺎﺋﻖ

*ﻧﺬﻛﺮ ﺟﻤﻴﻌﺎً ﺍﻟﺤﻤﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﻩ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺇﻧﺘﻈﻤﺖ ﺍﻺ‌ﻋﻼ‌ﻡ ﺍﻼ‌ﺣﻤﺮ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺨﺘﺎﻣﻴﺔ ﻟﻠﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ.ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﺇﺭﺗﺪﺍﺀ ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﻟﺸﺎﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﻛﺘﻜﺮﻳﻢ ﻟﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻮﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﻩ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﻇﻞ ﻳﻘﺪﻣﻬﺎ.ﻟﻴﺎﺗﻰ ﺍﻟﺮﻓﺾ ﻣﻦ ﺳﻴﺪﺍ ﻹ‌ﺭﺗﺪﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺭﻩ ﺗﻘﺪﻳﺮﺍً ﻟﻮﺟﻮﺩ ﻣﻦ ﻫﻮ ﺍﺣﻖ ﻣﻨﻪ ﺑﺎﺭﺗﺪﺍﺀﻫﺎ

*ﻟﻴﺘﻨﺎﺳﻰ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﻓﻜﺮﺓ ﺇﺭﺗﺪﺍﺀ ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﻟﺸﺎﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺗﻘﺪﻳﺮﺍً ﻟﺮﺍﻳﻪ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺹ.ﻭﺗﺘﺤﻮﻝ ﺍﻼ‌ﺭﺍﺀ ﺣﻮﻝ ﺇﺗﺎﺣﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺻﻪ ﻟﻼ‌ﻋﺐ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﺎﻡ ﺑﺮﻓﻊ ﻛﺎﺱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺑﺠﺎﻧﺐ ﻛﺎﺑﺘﻦ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻛﺮﻡ 

*ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺘﺴﺎﺭﻉ ﺍﻼ‌ﺣﺪﺍﺙ ﺑﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﻏﺮﻳﺒﻪ ﻓﻰ ﻟﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺨﺘﺎﻡ ﻭﻳﺒﺪﺃ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺴﻴﻖ (ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺨﻔﺎﺀ)ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﻇﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻚ ﻓﻴﺼﻞ ﻭﺇﺭﺗﺪﺍﺀ ﺷﻌﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﺳﻌﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻯ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻧﺰﻝ ﻓﻰ ﺍﺧﺮ ﺯﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺨﺘﺎﻣﻰ ﻟﻴﻘﻮﻣﻮﺍ ﺑﺮﻓﻊ ﻛﺎﺱ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﺍﻛﺮﻡ ﺍﻟﻬﺎﺩﻯ ﻭﻣﻮﺳﻰ ﺍﻟﺰﻭﻣﻪ ﻭﻫﻴﺜﻢ

*ﻭﻫﻨﺎ ﺷﻌﺮ ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﻣﺼﻄﻔﻰ ﺍﻧﻪ ﻣﺤﺎﺭﺏ ﻭﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﺮﻏﻮﺏ ﻓﻴﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻳﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﻨﺎﺭﻳﻮ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﺣﺪﺙ.ﺧﺎﺻﻪ ﻭﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻨﺼﻴﺐ ﺍﻼ‌ﻛﺒﺮ ﻓﻰ ﺇﺣﺮﺍﺯ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻯ ﻭﺍﻟﻜﺎﺱ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻟﻪ.ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﻔﺘﺢ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺳﻌﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻯ ﺍﻭ ﻓﻴﺼﻞ ﻋﺠﺐ ﺑﺎﻯ ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﺳﺎﻫﻤﺖ ﻓﻰ ﺗﺤﻘﻴﻖ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻺ‌ﻧﺠﺎﺯ

*ﺑﻌﺪﻫﺎ ﺟﺎﺀﺕ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻰ ﻛﺎﺱ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻣﺎﺯﻳﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺷﻬﺪﺕ ﻗﺼﺔ(ﺍﻟﻬﺮﻭﺏ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ)ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻼ‌ﺯﺭﻕ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻨﺎﺯﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ.ﻭﺗﺎﺑﻊ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﺗﻮﺍﺭﻯ ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻼ‌ﻧﻈﺎﺭ ﻟﺤﻈﺔ ﺇﺣﺘﻔﺎﻝ ﻧﺠﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺘﺤﻘﻴﻖ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺐ

*ﺣﻴﺚ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺤﺮﺹ ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻧﺠﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﺮﺣﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻊ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺘﻴﻦ ﻭﻓﻀﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺍﺭﻯ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻼ‌ﻧﻈﺎﺭ ﺗﻌﺒﻴﺮﺍً ﻋﻦ ﻋﺪﻡ ﺭﺿﺎﻩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﻨﺎﺭﻳﻮ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﺣﺪﺙ ﻓﻰ ﻧﻬﺎﺋﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ.

*ﻟﺘﺎﺗﻰ ﺍﻟﻄﺎﻣﻪ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﺮﻯ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺗﻔﺠﺮ ﺍﻟﺨﻼ‌ﻓﺎﺕ ﺑﻴﻨﻪ ﻭﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻼ‌ﻟﻤﺎﻧﻰ ﻣﺎﻳﻜﻞ ﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﺍﺳﻘﻂ ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺣﺴﺎﺑﺎﺗﻪ ﺗﻤﺎﻣﺎً ﺭﻏﻢ ﺍﻼ‌ﺭﺍﺀ ﺍﻺ‌ﻳﺠﺎﺑﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮﻩ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﻗﺎﻟﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﻓﻰ ﺣﻖ ﺳﻴﺪﺍ

*ﻭﻛﻌﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﺑﻄﺮﻳﻘﺔ ﻏﺮﻳﺒﻪ ﻣﻊ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻼ‌ﻣﻮﺭ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻔﺘﺢ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻭ ﺍﻟﻘﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻰ ﺑﺒﻴﺎﻥ ﺗﻮﺿﻴﺤﻰ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﻳﻜﺸﻒ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼ‌ﻟﻪ ﻟﻠﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﺣﻘﻴﻘﺔ ﻣﺎﻳﺤﺪﺙ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻥ ﻛﺜﺮﺕ ﺍﻼ‌ﻗﺎﻭﻳﻞ ﻓﻰ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻧﺐ
*ﻟﻴﻐﻴﺐ ﺳﻴﺪﺍ ﺗﻤﺎﻣﺎً ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻯ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻟﻼ‌ﺣﻤﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﻭﺗﻨﻮﻋﺖ ﺍﻼ‌ﺳﺒﺎﺏ ﻣﺎﺑﻴﻦ ﻣﻌﺎﻧﺎﺗﻪ ﻣﻊ (ﺇﻟﺘﻬﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﻮﺏ ﺍﻼ‌ﻧﻔﻴﻪ)ﻭﺑﻴﻦ ﺗﻔﺠﺮ ﺍﻟﺨﻼ‌ﻓﺎﺕ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻰ

*ﻭﺣﺘﻰ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺇﺳﺘﻐﻨﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﻋﻦ ﺧﺪﻣﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﺮﺍﻝ ﺍﻼ‌ﻟﻤﺎﻧﻰ ﻣﺎﻳﻜﻞ ﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ ﻭﺍﻺ‌ﺳﺘﻌﺎﻧﻪ ﺑﺨﺪﻣﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺨﺒﻴﺮ ﺍﻭﺗﻮﻓﻴﺴﺘﺮ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﻐﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻗﻊ ﺣﻴﺚ ﻭﺍﺻﻞ ﺳﻴﺪﺍ ﺍﻟﻐﻴﺎﺏ ﻭﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻩ ﻗﺪ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻼ‌ﺳﺒﺎﺏ ﻣﻨﻄﻘﻴﻪ ﻭﺗﺘﻌﻠﻖ ﺑﻤﺮﺍﻓﻘﺔ ﺯﻭﺟﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﻀﻪ ﺑﻘﺎﻫﺮﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺰ

*ﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻼ‌ﺧﺒﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺗﺘﻮﺍﺗﺮ ﻫﻨﺎ ﻭﻫﻨﺎﻟﻚ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺗﻴﺐ ﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﻫﻴﺜﻢ ﻟﻠﻬﻼ‌ﻝ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ﻓﻰ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼ‌ﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻜﻤﻴﻠﻴﻪ ﻭﺑﻤﺒﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﻗﺪ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻟﻬﺎ ﻣﺎﺑﻌﺪﻫﺎ ﺧﺎﺻﻪ ﻭﺍﻥ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﻨﺎﺭﻳﻮﻫﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻴﻪ ﺗﺪﻋﻢ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻼ‌ﻗﺎﻭﻳﻞ

*ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﺣﺪﻭﺙ ﻣﺜﻞ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻼ‌ﻣﺮ ﻗﺪ ﻳُﻤﺜﻞ ﺍﻛﺒﺮ ﺻﺪﻣﻪ ﻳُﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺘﻠﻘﺎﻫﺎ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻼ‌ﺣﻤﺮ(ﺇﺫﺍ ﻣﺎﺻﺤﺖ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺍﻳﺔ)ﻭﻗﺪ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﺧﺮ ﻣﺴﻤﺎﺭ ﻳُﺪﻕ ﻓﻰ ﻧﻌﺶ ﺍﻺ‌ﺳﺘﻘﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺸﻮﺩ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﺑﺪﺃﺕ ﺍﺭﺍﺿﻴﻪ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﺮﻙ

*ﻭﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﻋﻦ(ﻇﺮﻭﻑ ﺍﻟﻬﻼ‌ﻝ ﺍﻼ‌ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﻪ)ﻻ‌ﻳُﻢﻛﻦ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻤﺜﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﺒﺮﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻓﻰ ﻹ‌ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﻘﻪ.ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﺍﻥ ﻣﺼﻠﺤﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻳﻀﺎً ﺗﺘﻄﻠﺐ ﻣﻮﺍﺻﻠﺔ ﺳﻴﺪﺍ ﻟﻤﺸﻮﺍﺭﻩ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻻ‌ﻃﻮﻝ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﻣﻤﻜﻨﻪ

*ﻓﻌﻼ‌ﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻰ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﺎﺝ ﻋﻄﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻥ(ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺎﺳﻪ)ﻻ‌ﺗﻬﻤﻨﺎ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍً ﻓﻤﺼﻠﺤﺔ ﻣﻌﺸﻮﻗﻨﺎ ﺍﻼ‌ﻭﻝ ﺗُﻤﺜﻞ ﺍﻭﻟﻮﻳﺔ ﻗﺼﻮﻯ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺴﺒﺔ ﻟﻠﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﻻ‌ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﺱ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻣﻬﻤﺎ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺒﺮﺍﺕ

*ﺍﻋﻠﻢ ﺍﻧﻨﻰ ﺍﺗﺤﺪﺙ ﻋﻦ ﺷﺊ ﻓﻰ ﻋﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﻐﻴﺐ.ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺎﺳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺒﻌﺔ ﻓﻰ ﻧﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻠﻤﺘﻨﺎ ﺍﻥ ﻣﺜﻞ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭﺍﺕ ﻳﺘﻢ ﻃﺮﺣﻬﺎ ﻟﻠﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ (ﻛﻘﻨﺎﺑﻞ ﺇﺧﺘﺒﺎﺭﻳﻪ)ﻟﺠﺲ ﻧﺒﺾ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺭﻉ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻰ ﻭﺩﺭﺟﺔ ﺗﻘﺒﻠﻪ ﻟﻬﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻗﻊ

*ﻛﻤﺎ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﺭﺍﻝ ﺍﻺ‌ﻋﻼ‌ﻣﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺮﻭﻑ ﻟﻠﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﺳﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﺧﻴﺮ ﻣﺴﺎﻧﺪ ﻟﻠﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺇﺫﺍ ﻣﺎﻗﺮﺭ ﺇﺗﺨﺎﺫ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﻮﻩ ﻭﺳﻨُﻄﺎﻟﻊ ﺍﻟﻌﺠﺐ ﺍﻟﻌﺠﺎﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻜﺘﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺳﺘﺤﺎﻭﻝ ﺍﻺ‌ﻧﺘﻘﺎﺹ ﻣﻦ ﺣﻖ ﺳﻴﺪﺍ.ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻳﺠﺐ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻌﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻥ ﻋﻬﺪ ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻮﻝ ﻭﺗﺼﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻼ‌ﻭﻫﺎﻡ ﻟﻠﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﻗﺪ ﻭﻟﻰ ﺑﺪﻭﻥ ﺭﺟﻌﻪ.ﻭﺳﻨُﺘﺎﺑﻊ ﺑﻜﻞ ﺩﻗﻪ ﻣﺎﺳﺘﺤﻤﻠﻪ ﺍﻼ‌ﻳﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻔﺎﺟﺎﺕ ﻓﻰ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺿﻮﻉ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﻴﺮ

ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﻨﺘﺮ

*ﻗﺎﻟﺖ ﻋﺪﺍﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻤﺎﺀ ﻛﻠﻤﺘﻬﺎ ﻭﺇﻧﺘﺼﺮ ﻧﻤﻮﺭ ﺩﺍﺭ ﺟﻌﻞ ﻻ‌ﻧﻔﺴﻬﻢ ﻭﻟﻤﺴﺎﻋﺪ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﺃﺻﻴﺐ (ﺑﺠﺴﻢ ﺻﻠﺐ)ﻗﺎﺩﻡ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺟﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺰﺭﻗﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﻟﻢ ﺗُﺼﺪﻕ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺍﺿﻊ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻇﻬﺮ ﺑﻪ ﻻ‌ﻋﺒﻰ ﺍﻟﻮﺻﻴﻒ

*ﺳﻘﻄﺖ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻼ‌ﻗﻨﻌﺔ ﻭﻇﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﻮﺟﻪ ﺍﻟﺤﻘﻴﻘﻰ ﻟﻠﻬﻼ‌ﻝ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﺧﺪﻉ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺎﻫﻞ ﻟﺪﻭﺭﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ ﺭﻏﻢ ﺍﻟﻀُﻌﻒ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﺗُﻌﺎﻧﻰ ﻣﻨﻪ ﻛﻞ ﺧﻄﻮﻁ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ

*ﻭﺳﻤﻊ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺑﻰ(ﺍﺑﻮﻛﻴﺲ ﻓﺎﺿﻰ)ﻛﻤﺎ ﺫﻛﺮ ﺑﺸﻪ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻺ‌ﺳﺎﺀﺍﺕ ﻣﻦ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻬﻼ‌ﻝ ﻟﻠﺪﺭﺟﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺇﺿﻄﺮ ﺣﻴﺎﻟﻬﺎ ﻃﺎﻗﻢ ﺍﻺ‌ﺫﺍﻋﺔ ﻹ‌ﻏﻼ‌ﻕ ﺍﻟﺼﻮﺕ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻻ‌ﺗﺼﻞ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻺ‌ﺳﺎﺀﺍﺕ ﻟﻠﻤﻨﺎﺯﻝ

*ﻭﺗﺬﻛﺮ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻮﺻﻴﻒ ﻣﺠﺰﺭﺓ ﻣﺎﺯﻳﻤﺒﻰ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺗﺠﺴﺪﺕ ﻓﻰ ﻫﺪﻑ(ﺍﺩﻳﺲ)ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻳُﺸﺎﺑﻪ ﻟﺤﺪ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻫﺪﻑ ﻣﺎﺑﻰ ﻣﻮﺑﻮﺗﻮ ﻣﻊ ﺇﺧﺘﻼ‌ﻑ(ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺍﻛﻴﺐ)ﺍﻗﺼﺪ ﺍﻟﺤُﺮﺍﺱ

*ﻭﻟﻨﺎ ﻋﻮﺩﺓ ﺗﻔﺼﻴﻠﻴﺔ ﻟﻤﺠﺰﺭﺓ(ﺍﻟﻤﻚ ﻧﻤﺮ)ﺑﺎﺫﻥ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺗﻌﺎﻟﻰ ﻭﻧﺴﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﺎﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﺸﻔﺎﺀ ﻟﻠﺤﻜﻢ(ﺍﻟﻨﻈﻴﻒ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﻔﻴﻒ)ﻭﺳﻨﺮﻯ ﻣﺎﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻔﻌﻠﻪ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ ﻭﺍﻺ‌ﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺣﻴﺎﻝ ﻣﺎﺣﺪﺙ

ﺍﺧﺮ ﺍﻟﻜﻼ‌ﻡ

ﻳﻼ‌ ﺷﻨﺪﻯ ﻧﺰﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﺤﺒﺎﻳﺐ








*

----------


## على الصغير

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب زول هناك على الابداعات والاشراقات الرائعة

شكرا جزيلا لك ياحبيب

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


النمور تفتك بالهلال .. الحكم المساعد يتعرض الي اصابة بالغة .. والمريخ يدخل ضمن قائمة افضل 200 ناديا بالعالم
مدرب الازرق يعترف بأفضلية الآرسنال ..جماهير الهلال تهاجم اللاعبين .. تصفق لنجوم النمور .. ومشادات في المقصورة الرئيسية
المريخ يعود الى التدريبات اليوم
عبد المجيد جعفر : اوتوفستر اشرك لاعبا بمواصفات خاصة امام الذئاب
المريخ يدخل قائمة افضل 200 نادي في العالم
الذئاب تحتج على منح تراوري جائزة سوداني
انس الطاهر : لولا انييستا لما فاز المريخ علينا
رئيس الرابطة يهاجم التحكيم بععنف .. ابو مرين : الفاضل عبد العاطي جامل اكرم وامير كمال
الجيلي عبد الخير : مجلس المريخ يقوم بعمل كبير .. والمشاريع الضخمة ستمكن الاحمر من الاعتماد على نفسه
فقيري عدلان: لماذا لم يسأل عصام الحاج عن الاموال عندما كان سكرتيرا والوالي رئيسا ؟
الهلال يسقط في فخ النمور
اهلي شندي يقدم خدمة لحامل اللقب
احداث مؤسفة في لقاء الازرق والارسنال ..الحكم المساعد يتعرض الى اصابة بالغة
مدرب الازرق يعترف بأفضلية الآرسنال .. ويرفض التعليق علي اداء الحكم
رئيس اهلي شندي: الجمهور كاد يفسد المباراة
مجلس الهلال يصدر بيانا ويهاجم التحكيم
صبحي : محترفو الازرق ليسوا في قامته
احمد النور: ليس هناك لاعب في الهلال ادي دوره بإستثناء توماس
انصار الازرق يهاجمون اللاعبين
النابي : الاهلي استغل هفواتنا ودفعنا ثمن الارهاق
مدرب الهلال : دفعت بالجزولي مضطرا ولا املك مهاجما سواه
التونسي يرفض التعليق على اداء الحكم
ويتو : قدمنا مباراة كبيرة واللاعبون اجادوا
لقاء ساخن بين الكوماندوز والسلاطين
هلال الفاشر يستقبل الرومان


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


نمور دار جعل تفترس الازرق .. وفضيحة بجلاجل بطلها جمهور الهلال
احمد عادل واديس يحولان افراح الهلالاب الي احزان والنقر يقاطع المؤتمر الصحفي
الجماهير الهلالية تطالب العواجيز بالاعتزال .. وتهتف (النابي كيسو فاضي)
على ملعب اكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم .. الفرقة الحمراء تعود للتدريبات اليوم استعدادا للتماسيح
المريخ يتصدر
نجوم الاحمر يجرون تمارين سباحة عصر اليوم بالخارجية
صغار الاحمر يسحقون العلمين بسباعية نظيفة
عاطف منصور : الثقة الزائدة كانت وراء تراجع المستوى
حاتم محمد احمد : هدفنا في قطاع المراحل السنية رفد الفريق الاول باللاعبين
بهدفين دون رد .. نمور دار جعل تفترس الازرق وجماهير الهلال تطالب العواجيز بالاعتزال
جماهير الهلال تهتف النابي كيسو فاضي
جماهير الهلال تهتف ضد الخندقاوي
فضيحة بجلاجل .. جماهير الهلال تعتدي على حامل الراية وترسله للانعاش
وارغو والجزولي لن يفيداني .. النابي: اللاعبون انتفخوا فنالوا الهزيمة
الفاتح النقر يقاطع المؤتمر الصحفي .. مساعد مدرب الاهلي شندي : حسمنا الهلال في شوط واحد
مواجهتان في الدوري الممتاز عصر ومساء اليوم
في السادسة عصر اليوم بتوقيت السودان .. منتخبنا الاولمبي يواجه نظيره الجزائري في لقاء تاكيد الجدارة
يوسف ابو حميد رئيسا لمريخ كوستي



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الهدف


فضيحة .. لا تكلمني
النمور تدهس الهلال .. نقل الحكم للمستشفي .. الحكام يرفضون ادارة مباريات الازرق
شاهد لقاء الشباب من داخل الملعب .. احمد ساري : سنمنح الفرصة لبعض الاسماء للمشاركة مع الفريق الاول
نفى وجود خلافات بينهم كاعضاء مجلس .. صديق علي صالح : نجاح اللقاء التفاكري صك امان لمريخ المستقبل
مولانا ازهري: فسخ تعاقد البرنس غير منطقي وغير قانوني ولا مكان له
مولانا ازهري : هيثم مصطفى لاعب كبير وحديث فسخ تعاقده غير منطقي وقانوني
شباب المريخ يكسب العلمين بالسبعة
الفريق الطيب عبد الرحمن مختار : معارضة تتمنى هزيمة المريخ يجب اقتلاعها من جذورها
الاهلي شندي يتلاعب بالهلال
فضيحة تاريخية
مراقب المباراة يدون الحادثة
قيادات لجنة التحكيم يرافقون الحكم لمستشفى الخرطوم
وضع الحكم تحت المراقبة ل 48 ساعة .. الحكام يعلنون ةالاضراب ما لم تتم معاقبة جمهور الهلال
قيادات لجنة التحكيم يرافقون الحكم لمستشفي الخرطوم .. مراقب المباراة يُدون الحادثة
وضع الحكم تحت المراقبة لـ48 ساعة .. الحكام يعلنون الا ضراب مالم تتم معاقبة جمهور الهلال
منتخب الشباب الى قطر 10 ابريل
كشف الحقائق الكاملة لغيابه عن لقاء الاربعاء الماضي .. مولانا ازهري : هيثم مصطفى لاعب كبير ولايمكن ان يترك المريخ وحديث فسخ نعاقده غير منطقي وقانوني

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
القلم الأحمر
داوود عبدالحق ابورونق 
جمعة ونقالة و عذرية 

• واصل المريخ انتصاراته الكبيرة في الممتاز وسحق فريق الرابطة كوستي ثالث الدوري برباعية اجنبية (اوليفيه وتراوري هدفين وشيمليس ) وبذلك تربع على الصدارة بجدارة (22) ن مقابل هدف بعد مباراة متوسطة الاداء من المريخ .
• لم يقدم المريخ العرض المنتظر وظهر الفريق بمستوي متواضع وقدم المريخ اداء باهت حيث تباعدت خطوط الفريق وانعدم التركيز .
• بعد الهدف السريع الذي احرزه اوليفيه اعتقدنا ان الفريق سوف يقدم الاداء المنتظر لكن حدث العكس حيث تراخي لاعبي المريخ وغابت الروح عن جسد الفريق وظهر اللاعبون بحالة يرثي لها وامتلك فريق الرابطة الملعب وقدم اداء راقي احرجوا به اشباح المريخ ويكفي ان سيطرة فريق الرابطة كانت اكثر من 60% مقبل 39% للمريخ .
• تقدم المريخ بهدفين لكن ذلك لم يكن سببا لاستسلام الرابطة التي نشط لاعبوها وتمكنوا من تقليص الفارق بهدف من ضربة جزاء تسبب فيها اكرم بالاضافة لتوهان الدفاع امير كمال البطيء الحركة وصديق الكروت الملونة وكان يستحق البطاقة الصفراء اما على جعفر فقد تدني مستواه وصار يشكل خطرا على مرمي المريخ .
• خرمج بله كعادتة واهتز غاندي بطبيعته وتاه باسكال وظهر فيصل موسي بمستوي محير .
• تراوري المغضوب عليه من الأهلة ومعه شميليس بيكيلي الذي يسخر منخ جعلي الهلال الان يتصدران هدافي الممتاز بستة اهداف للكل وخلفهم اوليفيه بخمسة اهداف ومن بعده الباشا برباعية ما شاء الله وتبارك الله ربنا يحفظهم من الحسد والعين الزرقاء .
• المريخ يعاني ويقاسي من الدفاع الذي يقع في اخطاء بدائية والمريخ يعاني من اطرافه المقصوصة المريخ يمتاز بالوسط الهجومي ولو لا دخول الباشا و نجاعة وحسن تركيز الماهجمان اوليفيه وتراوري لعاني المريخ كثيرا وكل هذه العيوب يتحملها الجهاز الفني .
• المريخ حقق المراد وظفر بالنقاط وعادت له الصدارة طائعة مختارة لكنه لم يظهر بمستواه ولم يكن له لون ولا طعم المريخ انتصر لنه لم يمتع ولم يشفع ولم يقنع الصفوة
• خلاصة القول المريخ فاز برباعية على فريق الرابطة الذي ظهر بصورة طيبة وقدم اداء افضل وكان اكثر ثباتا واكثر قدرة على تمرير الكرة بصورة سليمة والمريخ يحتاج لمعالجة سريعة .
• بعد الخروج الافريق للمريخ ظهرت الخلافات على سطح الكوكب الاحمر ونبتت التنظيمات المعارضة للمجلس ونحن بدورنا نرفض أي تنظيم او أي مسمي معارض يهدف الى زعزعة استقراره ونرحب المعارضة الهادفة , فالمريخ وعاء كبير يستوعب كل ابنائه .
• المريخ بعد الخروج الافريقي الحزين بدأ في تنظيم نفسه وترتيب اوضاعه ويقوم مجلس الادارة بعمل كبير وجبار والنشاط يشتعل في الكوكب الاحمر ففريق كرة القدم يسير اعداده بجدية وبحسب الجدول المرسوم من الجهاز الفني الذي اضيف اليه المصري احمد ساري ليكون مدربا عاما بعد مغادرة ابراهومة الذي لم يقصر منصبه اختياريا .
• ايضا تم ترتيب دائرة الكرة بتعين حاتم عبدالغفار مديرا للكرة ومصطفي توفيق في دائرة الكرة بالاضافة لحراك الاستثمار الضخم الحادث الان في الكوكب الاحمر بانشاء مول المريخ الذي سيتم تنفيذه في مساحة عشرة الاف متر وايضا وضعت اللمسات الأولي لمبني المريخ بلازا على شارع النيل .
• المجلس رتب اوضاعه وفعل الياته ونظم قطاعاته ووضع خططا طموحة سوف تفيد المريخ وسوف تنقله نقلة كبري وستغني المريخ من الاعتماد على الافراد وتلك المشاريع سوف تجعل المريخ ناديا كبيرا وعملاقا ويملك قراره مما سوف ينعكس على كل نواحي الحياة الرياضية في الكوكب الأحمر .
• نشكر المجلس بقيادة الربان الماهر جمال الوالي واركان حربه ونشد على ايديهم وندعمهم ونقف بجانبهم كما اننا نشيد بالمعارضة الهادفة والبناءة فالمريخ في اشد الحاجة لوقفة ابنائه ولمعارضة هادفة لا تستهدف الاشخاص بل تبادر وتباصر بالاخفاقات ووضع الحلول الناجعة والمفيدة .
• وبعد كل ما قام به المجلس تبقي الكرة في ملعب اللاعبين الذين يجب عليهم القيام بكل واجباتهم واللعب بعزيمة ومسئولية وبروح المريخ القوية
• حبايبنا الزرق تلقوا علقة ساخنة وعلى النجيل الصناعي من نمور شندي بهدفين نظيفين هزيمة قاسية اطاحت بأحلامهم وحطمت غرورهم واعادتهم لحجمهم الطبيعي واكدت هذه المباراة ان لاعبي الهلال نمور من ورق وهذه الهزيمة نهديها للجعلي ومعه كتاحة مع جمعة مباركة من غير عذرية
• اجمل منظر في مباراة حبايبنا الزرق هو تهادي الكرة الى مرمي جمعة مرتين وفك العذرية واسوا منظر هو نقل مساعد الحكم ناجي دوكة بالنقالة الى المستشفي بعد ان سالت منه الدماء بسبب حجر ازرق وندين هذا السلوك القبيح ويا هو دا حالكم يا جعلي ما غريبة عليكم ودم ناجي مغلق في رقبتكم ونطالب الاتحاد العام بحسم مثل التفلتات المسيئة للرياضة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
قطوف 
ابراهيم باترا 
تدرج اتوفستر .. وتراجع مستوى المريخ ::

في اخر اربع مباريات لفريق الكرة بنادي المريخ استقبلت شباك (جبل الجليد) اربعة اهداف بطريقة كربونية .. اخطاء دفاعية متكررة واهتزاز واضح في مستوى حامي العرين ورغم ذلك يحاول الخبير الالماني اتوفستر اقناع شعب المريخ بأن المستوى يتدرج للافضل ..عقب كل مباراة يمتدح اتو نجوم فريقه ويكرر مقولة ثابتة ومثبتة (المستوى في تدرج) .. والواقع يقول غير ذلك .. مستوى الفرقة الحمراء غير ثابت يتراجع باستمرار ويتحسن ببطء .. وامام الرابطة لعب المريخ شوط للنسيان استقبل خلاله هدف من خطأ فادح ولولاء سوء الطالع الذي لازم نجوم الفريق الضيف لكانت نتيجة الشوط الاول غير.

مستوى المريخ لم يتحسن الا بعد دخول احمد الباشا افضل نجوم الفريق حالياً .. بدخول (الرسام) تغير شكل الفرقة الحمراء .. في اقل من ربع ساعة صنع النجم الموهوب الفارق وضاعف النتيجة – لا يمكن انكار المستوى اللياقي العالي للفريق ولكن المستوى الفني اقل من الطموح ، فالفريق الاحمر لا يلعب بجماعية الا بوجود عناصر محددة والمدرب يصر على اجلاس الباشا على دكة البدلاء رغم قناعته بأنه الافضل بين نجوم الفريق.

وقائع احداث مباراة امس الأول اكدت ان اتوفستر لم يوفق في وضع التوليف المناسب ..والتصريحات التي اعقبت المباراة اكدت ان الالماني لم يتعامل بمهنية حتى في حديثه للاعلام .. فالمستوى الذي شاهدناه لا يمكن ان يعتبرتدرجاً .. قد يعرف الالماني الكرة بتخصصه افضل من المتابع العادي ولكن معرفة الفرق بين التدرج والتراجع في مستوى فريق الكرة لا يحتاج لتخصص.

المريخ يمتلك الماد الخام المتمثل في نجوم على مستوى عال ومدرب لا تنقصه الخبرة ولا التجربة وامكانات لا تتوفر لكبرى الاندية الافريقية .. ولكن لا جديد في المستوى.

جماهير المريخ تنتظر من فريق الكرة الحفاظ على الدوري الممتاز والحصول على الكاس .. هي لا ترفض المشاريع الاستثمارية والانشأت الجديدة – لكنها تقدم فريق الكرة على كل شيء مثلها ومثل كل عشاق الكرة على الكرة الارضية.

خلاصة ..اتوفستر مدرب كبير ، صاحب خبرات وتجارب .. لكنه يتحدث عن فريقه بطريقة تجافي الواقع .. هو مثل التونسي السابق الكوكي في احاديثه الاخيرة للاعلام فالكوكي عقب كل مباراة يبشر بمستوى افضل في المباراة القادمة ، تاتي المباراة ويتراجع المستوى.

*

----------


## KING1

*الف شكر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
في الهدف
ابو بكر عابدين
حلام الفريق وسد الطريق

*إن النجوم لزينة بها يهتدي أهل الورى نحو الطريق الأسلم وكذا رجوماً للشياطين التي تسمو لسرق السمع وسد الطريق فاهم .

*إن كنت سيدي الرئيس للحق طالباً وللصواب مريدا يمم صوب أقلام التقى وأهل الحق والتحالف فهم هداة وأنجما .

*نقولها سادتي الكرام بملئ الفم وصحو الضمير إن السكرتير العام الفريق طارق الطاهر لهو جدير بالمنصب وكفء في ترتيب الهيكل الإداري من الداخل وفق ما تقول المؤسسية وما نادت به لائحة تراخيص الأندية المحترفة المجازة من الإتحاد العام لكرة القدم في أكتوبر2012م .

*الإطار النظري لذلك العمل سليم وكذا نوايا الأخ السكرتير ولكن يبقى المحك الحقيقي هو البيان بالعمل على أرض الواقع .

*قدم الأخ طارق الدعوة لبعض فئات المريخ بما فيها التحالف المعارض وكنت منهم ولم ألبي الدعوة إمتثالاً لقرار التحالف في إجتماعه الأخير بالمقاطعة .

*قرار المقاطعة جاء لقناعة قيادات التحالف بعدم جدوى الحوار مع الرئيس والذي لهم معه تجارب سابقة لم يحترم فيها تعهداته معهم وهو غالباً ماينفرد بالقرارات ولا يشاور أحد ولايؤمن بالمؤسسية بإعترافه شخصياً.

*قناعة أهل التحالف المعارض تؤكد بأن الرئيس لايقيم للنصح ولاللمشورة وزنا وكم من مرة إستلم المذكرات من أهل الخبرات ومنذ إنعقاد الملتقى التفاكري الأول بقاعة الصداقة في نهار الخميس 14 أغسطس2003م وحتى إنعقاد الملتقى التفاكري الاخير بنادي الشرطة ببري مساء الأربعاء 2أبريل الجاري وستكون النتيجة واحدة كسابقاتها !!

*نخاف أن يأتي اليوم الذي يصاب فيه الأخ السكرتير العام بالصدمة وخيبة الأمل عندما يرى كل بنيانه الذي بنى قد تهدم وأنهار تحت ضربات الفوضى وعدم الإنضباط وعدم المؤسسية والقرارات الفردية من بعض الأعضاء ومن فخامة السيد الرئيس القائد حفظه الله .

* قبل أن يجف الحبر الذي سطر به الأخ السكرتير هيكله الإداري وتصوره لمريخ المستقبل الأخضر حتى فوجىء أعضاء مجلس الإدارة قبل الشارع المريخي بدخول المدرب المصري أحمد ساري أرض الميدان مساعداً لأوتوفيسترفي وجود إبراهومة والذي لم يجد شيئاً سوى أن هز رأسه يمنة ويسرا وضرب كفيه عجباً للذي يحدث أمام عينيه !! وبالطبع لم يستطع أحد من الأعضاء أن يقول (البغلة في الإبريق)!!

*تلك كانت الحصة الأولى لنمازج الإدارة الحمراء ، أما الحصة الثانية فكانت في ثورة ود حبوبة أقصد عضو المجلس الموقر الثائر حاتم محمد أحمد والذي كان قد ترشح ودخل المجلس ممثلاً لقدامى اللاعبين ووجد نفسه مهمشاً لادور له وحتى خبراته في إدارة الكرة سلبت منه ، فكانت ثورته ومطالبته بالحق والواجب وصرح للصحف وأهرج الهواء الساخن من صدره دون التقيد باللوائح الداخلية التي تمنع نشر غسيل المجلس في العراء ولكن يبدو إن الكيل فاض بالكابتن حاتم بجانب ضغوطات زملائه قدامى اللاعبين الذين إجتمعوا وأنتقدوا سلوكيات المجلس تجاه قطاع الكرة وتهميشم وسفه كل مذكراتهم وتوصياتهم التي أوصلوها للريس ولكنها لحقت بمن سبقها !!

*حاتم محمد أحمد خرج عن المألوف وقال كلمة الحق علناً ولم يخاف على كرسي هو شاغله دون فعالية وقال إن الوضع في المجلس غير جيد وإن قرارات الخيار والفقوس هي السائدة وهناك تجاوز للوائح والمؤسسية غائبة وإن تعيين الأخ حاتم عبدالغفار مديراً للقطاع الرياضي في وجوده هو إنما هي الموازنات والمجاملات التي أضرت بالمريخ كثيراً وهي وضع الرجل في مكان غير مناسب له !!

*إخوتي الكرام إن الأحلام الوردية لن تتحقق بدون إرادة وتجرد ونكرن ذات وعمل جاد ، وإن الأزمة المريخية ليست في المال كما يدعي إعلام الضلال وإنما هي في كيفية توظيف وضبط ذلك المال حتى ينصلح الحال وما تقرير رحلة قطر وقبله تقرير بطولة سيكافا وغيرها من التقارير المحالة للمعاش دون نقاش ،ولنا عودة بعون الله

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
كرات عكسية
محمد كامل سعيد
الهلال والبحث لـ(84) عاماً عن انجاز قاري..!!

* نعود اليوم لمواصلة الحديث عن ارقام الفرق المتأهلة لربع نهائي ابطال افريقيا والذي ستجرى قرعته اواخر ابريل الجاري.. ونشير الى حقيقة ان هنالك خمسة فرق من بين الثمانية التي عبرت لدور الثمانية تتفرد عن البقية..!!

* حيث ان اندية الزمالك ـ مازيمبي ـ وفاق سطيف ـ الترجي ـ وفيتا سبق لهم الفوز بلقب بطولة الأبطال سواء بمسماها الجديد (رابطة) الابطال او القديم (دوري) الابطال..!!

* الاندية الخمسة المذكورة تربعت على عرش البطولة وفازت بالكأس (13) مرة.. مع تفوق واضح للزمالك في مرات الحصول على اللقب حيث ناله (5) مرات بالتمام والكمال..!!

* يليه في المركز الثاني مازيمبي الكنغولي الذي فاز بالكأس اربع مرات.. وبعدهما يأتي الترجي التونسي بلقبين.. ثم وفاق سطيف وفيتا الكنغولي وكل منهما فاز بالكأس مرة واحدة..!!

* الصفاقسي، حامل لقب الكونفدرالية العام الماضي على حساب مازيمبي، لم يتشرف حتى الآن بالفوز بلقب رابطة الابطال وتعتبر المشاركة الحالية هي الثالثة له في البطولة الأكبر بالقارة السمراء..!!

* اما الاهلي بنغازي الليبي فان عبوره الى ربع النهائي هذا العام يعتبر هو ثاني ابرز انجاز في تاريخ النادي وكرة القدم الليبية بعد وصول الاتحاد طرابلس الى نصف نهائي الابطال الافريقية عام 2007..!!

* فيتا كلوب سجل اسمه في قائمة الفائزين بلقب رابطة الابطال، مثله مثل عمالقة القارة وكان ذلك عام 1973.. وتعتبر مشاركته الحالية في دوري الابطال هي السادسة ووصل اليها على حساب كانو بيلارس وديناموز وكايزرشيف..!!

* من ما تقدم فان الهلال واهلي بنغازي الليبي هما فقط من بين اندية المجموعات لم يتشرفا بالفوز بكأس الابطال الى جانب خلو رصيدهما من الألقاب القارية..!!

* ان وصول الهلال الى ربع النهائي يعتبر فرصة ذهبية لأبناء الجيل الحالي، لاعبين ومدربين ولجنة تسيير وجماهير، لوضع بصمة تاريخية طال انتظارها..!!

* فوز الهلال بكأس ابطال الدوري مشروط بدعم الصفوف بالصورة التي تجعل الفريق يتجاوز الاخطاء التي ظلت تتكرر في السنوات الاخيرة وتحول بينه واعتلاء منصات التتويج..!!

* في عام 1987 بكى الأهلة على ضياع كأس افريقيا ونسبوا فشلهم في ذلك العام الى تحيز الحكم المغربي لاراش الذي ادار اياب النهائي امام الاهلي المصري بالقاهرة.. حدث ذلك بالرغم من ان الهلال فرط في لقاء ام درمان..!!

* وفي عام 1992 بدد رشيد الداؤدي ويوسف فرتوت نجما الوداد المغربي الاحلام الهلالية بهدفين في لقاء الدار البيضاء بالنهائي جاءا في آخر ثلاث دقائق قبل ان يكتفي الازرق بالتعادل في ام درمان..!!

* تخريمة اولى: الهلال، نظرياً، يعتبر من افضل الفرق الثمانية بالمجموعتين لكنه يحتاج لمزيد من التركيز والاجتهاد ليحقق انجاز طال انتظاره لـ(84) عاماً..!!

* تخريمة ثانية: المرحلة القادمة تحتاج لمجهودات الجميع.. وبقليل من التركيز سيحقق الأزرق تطلعات السودان..!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

◄ صـحـيـفــــة الـمـشـاهــــــد :

 • الأهلي شندي يفسد افراح الهلال الأفريقية ويلحق به الخسارة الاولى بالدوري الممتاز 
 • جماهير الهلال تهاجم اللاعبين .. تصفق لنجوم النمور .. ومشادات في المقصورة الرئيسية 
 • النابى يشكو قلة البدلاء ويطلب عدم القسوة على الاساسين ويرفض التعليق على التحكيم 
 • اصابة بالغة تستدعي ست غرز للحكم الطريفى يوسف 
 • مجلس التسيير نادي الهلال يصدر بيانا ويهاجم التحكيم 
 • الاثيوبي وبتو: أهلي شندي كان الأفضل واستحق الفوز على الهلال 
 • مدرب وفاق سطيف يرغب في مواجهة الهلال والترجي وبنغازي
 • عاطف منصور: المريخ لم يكن جيدا رغم الفوز الكبير 
 • الخرطوم الوطني في مهمة صعبة امام مريخ الفاشر في الدوري الممتاز 
 • رئيس نادي الاهلي عطبرة: لا نستحق الفوز ولعبنا مباراة سيئة للغاية

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄> أبرز عناوين الرياضية من الصحف السياسية :

 • التحكيم يفسد لقاء قمة الجولة السابعة لدوري الممتاز 
 • مجلس الهلال يدعو لاجتماع طاري صباح اليوم .. ويصدر بيان 
 • مجلس الهلال تستنكر اختيار طاقم تحكيم مغمور لادارة مباراة الهلال والاهلي شندي 
 • نقل الحكم المساعد لمباراة الهلال والأهلي للمستشفى 
 • مجلس الهلال يزور حكم مباراة الهلال واهلي شندي 
 • الهلال يواجه الشجرة وديا اليوم بالخارجية استعدادا لمباراة القمة 
 • رئيس الهلال يؤكد قيام الانتخابات في مايو 
 • الهادي ادم : غياب القائد عمر بخيت اثر على الهلال 
 • الأمل عطبرة و النسور يتعادلان بدون أهداف في الدوري الممتاز
  • الخرطوم الوطني في مهمة صعبة أمام مريخ الفاشر اليوم بدوري سوداني الممتاز

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يرغب  الألماني أوتوفيستر في إضافة محترفين جدد للفرقة الحمراء لتدعيم صفوف  الفريق بعناصر قادرة على أن تقول كلمتها بقوة في التنافس الأفريقي بعد أن  أثبتت المجموعة الحالية أنها لا تمتلك القدرة اللازمة للذهاب بالفرقة  الحمراء إلى مراحل متقدمة في البطولات الأفريقية, فيستر اختلف عن النابي في  أنه لم ييكشف عناصره الخاملة على الملأ كما فعل النابي وإن تراجع الأخير  عن تصريحاته حيث يعمل فيستر في صمت لإحداث تغيير كبير في الفرقة الحمراء  خاصة على صعيد المحترفين الأجانب في يونيو.  		 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اشاد الخبير فيصل سيحة بمساعد الحكم الذي  ادار مباراة المريخ و الرابطة كوستي و مرر حالة اللاعب تراوري من الكرة  التي وصلته من اوليفيه في وجود شيمليس متسللا و قال بانه اتخذ القرار  السليم و هو عدم رفع راية التسلل في وجه اللاعب تراوري الذي احرز الهد  الثاني للمريخ و الشخصي الاول له مشيرا الى انه كان سيحرم المريخ من هدفا  صحيحا لو احتسب حالة تسلل لان اللاعب الاثيوبي شيملس لم يشارك في الهجمة و  ان اللاعب خالد العلمين (قتل التسلل) و منح تراوري شرعية هز شباك الرابطة و  كما اكد بان ضربة الجزاء التي احتسبها الحكم ضد المريخ صحيحة و ان اللاعب  بله جابر كان يستحق بطاقة صفراء لتعطيله مهاجم الرابطة في احد الهجمات.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
××كـلام في الشبـك
×× حسام حامد
××اتوفيستر يعرف الخلل..فهل يسعفه الوقت؟!

×تطرق الألماني اتو فيستر لعدد من الجوانب المهمة في سياق حديثه للصحافة عقب نهاية جولة المريخ الأخيرة أمام الرابطة كوستي؛مدرب المريخ ذكر أن هنالك بعض اللاعبين لم يكونوا في يومهم،وغير ذلك المريخ وجد صعوبات كبيرة في ظل سوء أرضية الملعب،كما أشاد الرجل بفريق الرابطة كوستي ووصفه بأفضل فريق في الدوري الممتاز منذ مجيئه مؤخراً للسودان، وذلك الحديث يشير لأفضلية الذئاب علي الأهلي شندي برغم تميز الأخير فالأهلي هو الفريق الوحيد الذي جرد المريخ من نقطتين حتى الآن.

×يبدو أن الألماني اتوفيستر لم يتعرف بعد علي مقدرات لاعبيه،وهذا الأمر تؤكده تصريحات المدرب المخضرم للزميلة صحيفة (الزعيم) عندما وصف لاعبي المريخ بالتقارب في المستويات، وغير ذلك هنالك دليل أخر يتمثل في جملة:اللاعبين لم يكونوا في يومهم،وهنا نؤكد بأن الرجل يجهل تعامل البدلاء مع النجيل الصناعي فالألماني حديث عهد بالفريق ولم يعلم بعد أن هنالك لاعبين لا يستطيعون تقديم كل ما لديهم في العشب الصناعي والعكس صحيح،ولو عرف الألماني تلك المعضلة لما واصل التجريب في توليفة المريخ،خلال المباريات السابقة.

×اتو فيستر قال بان الرابطة كوستي هو أفضل فريق قابله في الدوري الممتاز حتى الآن وتلك الحقيقة مردها الانضباط الوظيفي العالي الذي يتميز به المدرب القدير برهان تية،فالأخير غير من شكل الموردة والأهلي عطبرة في فترات ماضية من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز،والرابطة ليست استثناء.

×حديث أتوفيستر عن أفضلية الرابطة يؤكد معرفة الألماني بأن الانضباط الوظيفي يقدم السهل الممتنع ويساعد الفريق علي الظهور بشكل مميز كما جاء علي لسانه، وعلي الرغم من ذلك يواصل الرجل إفساح المجال لحرية اللاعبين داخل المستطيل الأخضر خلال المباريات ما وضع المريخ في وضع الهرجلة الأدائية وبالتالي ضاع الشكل الفني للأحمر.

×أيضاً اتوفيستر تحدث عن تأثر اللاعبين بانخفاض اللياقة البدنية جراء الركض المتواصل علي أرضية ملعب الخرطوم العتيق ذو النجيل الصناعي ما أثر سلباً علي مخزون الفريق البدني خلال الحصة الثانية،وهنا يجب أن يعلم اتوفيستر بأن الهرجلة والركض الكثير خلف الكرة يعود لعدم تمرس اللاعبين علي الأدوار الفنية الجديدة،وذلك ما جعلهم يستنزفون الطاقة البدنية فيما لا طائل منه.

×العشوائية الكبيرة التي ظهر بها المريخ في مباراة الرابطة ومباراتيه السابقتين ،تؤكد حقيقة تأثر اللاعب السوداني بافتقاده للأساسيات التكتيكية ،فالجميع يعلم بان اللاعب السوداني يفقد الخطة والتكتيك التدريبي تدريجياً خلال المباريات،وهنا نتحدث عن تميز اللاعبين في نقل الكرات بمفهوم تقارب الخطوط في العشرين دقيقة الأولي من عمر المباريات وبالتالي العودة للهرجلة في الأداء وهنا نتحدث عن ضعف مجلس الإدارة الذي جعل الأحمر نهباً للتغيرات المستمرة في الكرسي الفني برغم معرفته لهذه الحقيقة.

×المريخ يحتاج تثبيت التوليفة الأساسية وذلك حتى يتأقلم اللاعبين علي الخطة والمضمون التكتيكي،فالتعرية الفنية لن تثمر عن جديد في ظل ظهور كل مدرب بفلسفة مختلفة، بجانب ذلك بطولة الدوري الممتاز تحتاج للنفس الطويل مع هضم اللاعبين للأسلوب الفني، فكل مباراة لديها حسابات والمهارة الفردية لن تنقذ المريخ في كل مرة والدليل جولة الأهلي شندي التي جردت الأحمر من الصدارة.

××في القائم

×واصل اللاعب احمد الباشا تخصصه في صناعة الأهداف من الكرات العكسية،وتلك الحقيقة تقودنا للمطالبة بمشاركته أساسياً في ظل اختفاء كل من فيصل موسي وشيمليس وتأثرهم بالحصار الدفاعي للخصم.

×أيضا احمد الباشا يساهم في تميز أطراف المريخ في ظل الدعم الكبير الذي يقدمه للأحمر في خانة الجناح،لاسيما والأخير لاعب مهاري يتميز بالسرعة والحركة في المناطق الخالية خلف المدافعين بجانب الدقة في رفع الكراة العكسية.

×أيضاً نتمنى مواصلة ثنائية علاء الدين يوسف بجانب باسكال في متوسط الميدان الدفاعي،لكن بشرط،يتمثل في تحديد المهام الدفاعية والهجومية للثنائي بجانب الالتزام بمساحة محددة داخل الملعب.

×المريخ لن يستفيد من وجود شيمليس وفيصل موسي في توليفة واحدة، في ظل تشابه الأسلوب الفني للثنائي والأمر ينطبق علي راجي عبد العاطي ورمضان عجب،في ظل تميز المريخ بالانفتاح الهجومي في عهد اتوفيستر.

×نتفق مع الخبير فيصل سيحة حول عدم صحة ركلة الجزاء المحتسبة علي الحارس أكرم وذلك لان الكرة لم تكن ذات خطورة في ظل متابعة أمير كمال للمهاجم عبد الحميد السعودي بجانب مسار الكرة البعيد عن مرمي المريخ.

×أيضاً نتفق معه في أحقية اللاعب علي جعفر بالبطاقة الصفراء الثانية إثر التدخلات العنيفة والمكررة مع مهاجمي الرابطة كوستي.

×المريخ يحتاج للمباريات الودية حتى يتسنى للاعبين هضم الأسلوب التكتيكي للألماني اتوفيستر بصورة أفضل من الحالية.

×أطراف المريخ لم تقدم أي ملمح يقود الفريق للتفوق،وتلك المعضلة ستفقد المريخ نقاط المباراة حال واجه خصماً يتميز بالخندقة.

×أسلوب المريخ الهجومي حرر اللاعبين، ما قاد الأحمر للظهور بصورة عشوائية،بجانب تحول الفريق من التفوق بالجمل التكتيكية إلي التفوق بمهارة اللاعبين الفردية.

××شبك خارجي

×اتو فيستر يحتاج الوقت..والمريخ يحتاج للنقاط!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يعود للتدريبات ويخوض مرانا صباحيا بالاكاديمية



عاد المريخ الى التدريبات وخاض مرانا صباح السبت بملعب اكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم بالخرطوم 2  بعد ان كان الفريق قد منح راحة يوم الجمعة عقب مباراة الفريق و الرابطة مساء الخميس , المران  باشراف المدرب الالماني اوتفستر والمدرب العام احمد ساري  بحضور جميع اللاعبين ما عدا الايفوراي اوليفية الذى غاب باذن من قطاع الكرة وحضر اللاعب فيصل موسي ولم يشارك فى التدريبات , المدرب الالماني ركز على الاحماء وتدريبات اللياقة  واستمر المران لساعة واحدة .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عقب فوز المريخ على الرابطة ..أوتوفيستر ينتقد أخطاء دفاع فريقه وبرهان تيه يقول (المريخ لا يختاج الى مساعدة التحكيم )



    أشاد الألماني أوتوفيستر المدير الفني لفريق كرة القدم بنادي المريخ بلاعبيه في مؤتمر عقب المباراة التي فاز بها فريقه على نظيره الرابطة كوستي مساء اليوم الخميس 4-1 ببطولة دوري سوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم ، وسجل أهداف المريخ محمد تراوري في الدقيقتين 41 و83 وشيميليسي بيكيلي في الدقيقة 90 وفرانك أولييفيه في الدقيقة التاسعة وسجل هدف الرابطة مجدي عبد المجيد
وأكد المدرب الألماني وقوع أخطاء في خط دفاعه تحتاج للعلاج بينما هاجم مدرب الرابطة التحكيم متهما إياه بإرتكاب أخطاء تسببت بخسارة فريقه الكبيرة.
وقال أوتوفيستر: ” الرابطة أفضل فريق منظم بالدوري كما أنه فريق محترم وقد تراجع فقط أمامنا في آخر الدقائق بسبب تفوقنا في اللياقة البدنية ولكن العشب الصناعي لإستاد الخرطوم أثر على آداء لاعبي المريخ ، والأخطاء التي ارتكبوها سببها أرضية الملعب بشكل كبير ، وأتمنى أن تقام مباريات المريخ الاخرى فى استاد آخر”.
وقال أن هناك بعض الأخطاء ظهرت في خط الدفاع سوف يعلم على علاجها.
ومن جانبه ، شن السوداني برهان تية مدرب فريق الرابطة هجوماً شرساً على حكم المباراة وقال :” المريخ فريق كبير لا يحتاج لمساعدة التحكيم لتحقيق الفوز بنتائج المباريات”.
وقال برهان :” حارس مرمى أكرم كان يستحق الطرد بعد إرتكابه ركلة الجزاء مع عبد الحميد السعودي”.

*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

** تخريمة اولى: الهلال، نظرياً، يعتبر من افضل الفرق الثمانية بالمجموعتين لكنه يحتاج لمزيد من التركيز والاجتهاد ليحقق انجاز طال انتظاره لـ(84) عاماً..!!


شنو؟؟
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*

----------

